# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  'Hamdolsun Ekonomisi'nde son durum

## bozok

*2 MiLYON 170 BiN Kİşİ BATTI*

 
*AKP’nin perişan ettiği vatandaş, krizin ardından sıfırı tüketti. Halkın 39 milyar konut, 34 milyar kredi kartı, 33 milyar lira da ihtiyaç kredisi borcu var. BDDK Başkanı Tevfik Bilgin, “Takipteki müşteri sayısı yüzde 62 artışla 2 milyon 170 bine çıktı” dedi.* 


*Kredi kartları ‘takip’te lider*
BATAKTA ilk sırayı kredi kartları aldı. Takibe düşme oranı yüzde 7’yi, borcunu ödeyemeyenlerin sayısı ise 478 bin artışla 1 milyon 564 bini buldu.

*Otoda sorun var!*
Takİptekİ alacaklar içinde sorunlu bir kısmı da otomobil kredileri oluşturdu. Taşıt kredisi borcunu ödeyemeyenlerin sayısı 28 bini aştı.

*Konutta durum vahim*
BORCUNU ödeyemeyenlerin sayısı konut kredisinde 10 bin kişi gibi görünmesine karşın, ihtiyaç ve bireysel kredi kullanımının da konutla ilgili olduğu gözönüne alındığında rakam 600 bini geçiyor.


*Sektöre fırça*
Takİp oranlarının daha da artacağını ifade eden BDDK Başkanı Tevfik Bilgin, bankaları sertçe uyardı: Riskli bulduğunuz enstrümanı halka satmayın! 



*Kredi kartı borcu olan 2 milyon kişi aranıyor*
BDDK Başkanı sorunlu kredilerin yüzde 62 artarak 2 milyon 170 bine çıktığını açıkladı. Bilgin, takipteki 1 milyon 564 bin kredi kartı borçlusunun artacağını söyledi 

BDDK Başkanı Tevfik Bilgin Türk Bankacılık Sistemi 2008 Sonuçları ve 2009 Beklentileri konulu düzenlediği basın toplantısında önemli noktaları işaret etti. Krediler ve kredi kartlarına değinen Bilgin, 2008 sonu itibariyle toplam kredilerin GSMH içindeki payının yüzde 38’i bulduğunu belirterek, kredi toplamının 368 milyar TL’ye ulaştığını, kredilerin toplam aktifin yüzde 50’sini oluşturduğunu söyledi. Bilgin, kredilerin 2008 yılı boyunca yüzde 29 artış gösterdiğini, Eylül 2008 sonrasına bakıldığında ise 3 aylık artış oranının yüzde 1,8’de kaldığını belirtti.


*Sorunlu kredi kartı yüzde 62 arttı*
Tevfik Bilgin, takibe dönüşüm oranı en yüksek alanın yüzde 7 ile kredi kartları olduğunu söyledi. Bu oranın taşıt kredilerinde yüzde 6,2 seviyesinde bulunduğunu kaydeden Bilgin, şu bilgileri verdi: “Bireysel kredilerde, 2007 yılı sonunda takipteki müşteri sayısı 1 milyon 338 bin iken, 2008 sonunda 2 milyon 170 bin kişi oldu. Takibe düşen kişi sayısı yüzde 62 arttı. Takibe dönüşüm oranı düşük kalmasına rağmen, takibe düşen kişi sayısındaki yüzde 62’lik artışın temel sebebi; özellikle kredi kartlarına 2008 yılında eklenen yeni kart borçlularıdır. Ekonomideki daralma, işsizlikteki artış gibi nedenlerle genel olarak tüm kredilerde ama özelde bireysel kredilerde takip oranlarının artması muhtemeldir.” 


*Bankalara sert uyarı*
Bilgin, 2008 Ağustos ayında bile Japon Yeni ile bireysel kredi pazarlaması yapan bankalar bulunduğuna dikkati çekerek, *“Hayatında Japon Yeni görmemiş kişilere, faiz oranı düşük/yıllardır yükselmedi diyerek Yen kredi vermeye çalışan bankalarımız, şimdi Japon Yeni yaklaşık yüzde 70 yükseldiğinde ne düşünüyorlar acaba?”* sözleriyle tepkisini dile getirdi. Bankacılara seslenen Bilgin,* “Toplumdaki kredi ahlakının yerleşmesinde sizin de rolünüz var. Kendinizin kullanmadığı, riskli gördüğü enstrümanları bu halka pazarlamayın.”* dedi. 


*386 milyar dolar kredi kullanıldı*
Bilgin, 2008’de kullandırılan 368 milyar TL kredinin yüzde 44’ünün kurumsal ve ticari, yüzde 32’sinin bireysel, yüzde 24’ünün KOBİ kredilerinden oluştuğunu ifade ederek, kurumsal ve ticari kredilerin 1 yılda yüzde 44, bireysel kredilerin yüzde 23 ve KOBİ kredilerinin ise yüzde 13 artış gösterdiğini kaydetti. Bilgin’in verdiği bilgiye göre, Ocak 2009 tarihi itibariyle konut kredileri 39 milyar TL, kredi kartları 34 milyar TL, ihtiyaç kredileri 33 milyar TL’yi buldu.


*2 milyon 170 bin borçlu takip altında*
Konut 10 bin 
Taşıt 28 bin
İhtiyaç 268 bin 
Bireysel 366 bin
K.Kartı 1.564 bin




*10/02/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Bütçe açığı fırladı * 



*Ocak ayı bütçe rakamlarında rekor yükseliş çıktı*

*ANKA / 11.02.2009 / VATAN*
*__________________________________________________ ________________________* 

Bütçede 2009’a kötü bir başlangıç yapıldı. Ocak ayında bütçe açığı geçen yılın aynı ayına göre yüzde 466 dolayında artarak 3 milyar TL’ye yaklaşırken, faiz dışı fazla geçen yılın yüzde 78 altında çıktı.

Maliye Bakanlığı Ocak ayı bütçe gerçekleşmelerini açıkladı. Buna göre, Ocak ayında bütçe gelirleri geçen yılın aynı ayına göre sadece yüzde 0.3 artarak 15 milyar 830 milyon TL oldu. Harcamalar yüzde 15.3 artışla 18 milyar 796 milyon TL’ye ulaştı. Bunun da 15 milyar 13 milyon TL’sini geçen yıla göre yüzde 24.9 artan faiz dışı harcamalar oluşturdu. Faiz gideri ise 3 milyar 783 milyon TL ile geçen yılkinin yüzde 11.7 altında gerçekleşti.

Bu gelişmeler sonucunda bütçe açığı geçen yılın aynı ayına göre yüzde 465.8 artarak 2 milyar 967 milyon TL’ye ulaştı. Faiz dışı fazla ise 816 milyon TL ile geçen yılın aynı ayındakinin yüzde 78.3 altında kaldı.

*-HARCAMALARDA HIZLI ARTIş-*

2009 yılı merkezi yönetim bütçe giderleri için öngörülen 259 milyar 156 milyon TL’lik ödeneğin 18 milyar 796 milyon TL ile yüzde 7.3’ü Ocak ayında kullanıldı. Faiz hariç giderler için öngörülen 201 milyar 656 milyon TL ödeneğin de 15 milyar 13 milyon TL ile yüzde 7.4’ü tüketildi.

Personel giderleri, geçen yılın aynı ayına göre yüzde 16,6 artarak 5 milyar 646 milyon TL oldu. Personel giderleri için bütçede öngörülen 57 milyar 211 milyon TL ödeneğin yüzde 9,9’u kullanıldı. Söz konusu artışta, ek ödemeden yararlanmayan personele yapılan ödemelerin Ağustos ayından itibaren artırılması etkili oldu.

Sosyal güvenlik kurumlarına devlet primi giderleri ise 2008’in Ocak ayına göre yüzde 11 artarak 691 milyon TL oldu. Bu amaçla bütçede öngörülen 7 milyar 243 milyon TL ödeneğin yüzde 9,5’i kullanıldı.

2008’in Ocak ayında 1 milyar 59 milyon TL olan mal ve hizmet alım giderleri bu yıl aynı ayda yüzde 3,6 artarak 1 milyar 96 milyon TL olarak gerçekleşti. 2009 yılında mal ve hizmet alım giderleri için öngörülen 25 milyar 454 milyon TL ödeneğin yüzde 4,3’ü Ocak ayında kullanıldı.

Geçen yılın Ocak ayında 699 milyon TL olan merkezi yönetim bütçesi sağlık harcamaları bu yıl aynı aydı 542 milyon TL’de kaldı. Sağlık harcamalarının 93 milyon TL’si kamu personelinin tedavi ve ilaç gideri, 449 milyon TL’si ise yeşil kartlıların tedavi ve ilaç giderleri oluşturdu.

Cari transferler 2008’in aynı ayına göre yüzde 39,5 artarak 7 milyar 166 milyon TL oldu. Cari transferlerin, başlangıç ödeneğine göre gerçekleşme oranı Ocak ayı itibarıyla yüzde 8,1 olduğu görüldü. Geçen yıl bu oran yüzde 7,3 olarak gerçekleşmişti.

*-SAğLIK, EMEKLİLİK, SOSYAL YARDIM GİDERİ HIZLA BüYüDü-*

Ocak ayında sağlık, emeklilik ve sosyal yardım giderleri için 3 milyar 341 milyon TL transfer yapılmışken, bu yıl aynı ayda söz konusu transfer miktarı yüzde 27,4 bir artışla 4 milyar 250 milyon TL oldu. Bu artışta Ekim ayından itibaren uygulanmaya başlanan sosyal güvenlik primi işveren hissesinin 5 puanlık kısmının Hazine tarafından ödenmesi etkili oldu. Ocak ayında bu amaçla yapılan transfer tutarı 342 milyon TL olarak gerçekleşti.

Cari transferler kapsamında tarımsal destekleme ödemeleri Ocak ayında 453 milyon TL olarak gerçekleşti. Mahalli idare payları ise, geçen yılın aynı ayına göre yüzde 17,2 artışla 1 milyar 203 milyon TL düzeyinde gerçekleşti. Mahalli idarelere genel bütçe vergi gelirlerinden ayrılan payın artırılmasına ilişkin düzenleme 2008 yılının Temmuz ayından geçerli olmak üzere yürürlüğe girmişti.

2008 yılı Ocak ayında 16 milyon TL olan sermaye gideri, bu yıl aynı ayda 9 milyon TL olarak gerçekleşti. Ocak ayında sermaye transferleri için öngörülen 2 milyar 825 milyon TL ödeneğin yüzde 2,8’i kullanılarak 80 milyon TL gider gerçekleştirildi.

Borç verme geçen yılın aynı ayına göre yüzde 1,8 oranında artarak 325 milyon TL oldu. Bu kalem için bütçede öngörülen ödeneğin yüzde 7’si kullanıldı.

Faiz giderleri geçen yılın aynı ayına göre yüzde 11,7 azalarak 3 milyar 783 milyon TL olurken, bütçede faiz giderleri için öngörülen 57 milyar 500 milyon TL ödeneğin yüzde 6,6’sı kullanıldı.

*-BüTüE GELİRLERİ-*

Ocak ayında 15 milyar 830 milyon TL olan bütçe gelirlerinin,
13 milyar 825 milyon TL’sini vergi tahsilatı oluşturdu. Vergi gelirleri geçen yılın aynı ayındaki tutarının yüzde 2.4 altında kaldı. Genel bütçe vergi dışı diğer gelirler ise geçen yılın aynı ayına göre yüzde 22,9 artarak 1 milyar 748 milyon TL oldu.

üzel bütçeli idarelerin öz gelirleri geçen yılın aynı ayına göre yüzde 50,9 artarak 164 milyon TL’ye ulaştı.

*-DOLAYLI VERGİLERDE Düşüş-*

Geçen yılın aynı ayına göre Gelir Vergisinde yüzde 10,8, Kurumlar Vergisinde yüzde 15, BSMV’de yüzde 30,1 ve Damga Vergisinde yüzde 16,3 oranında artış görüldü.

Buna karşılık, talepteki daralma paralelinde Dahilde Alınan KDV yüzde 5,5, ithalde Alınan KDV yüzde 30,2, üzel Tüketim Vergisi yüzde 5,3 Harçlar yüzde 7,7 oranında düşüş gösterdi.

2008 yılının ikinci yarısından itibaren küresel ekonomide meydana gelen daralmanın yansımalarının bir sonucu olarak ithalde alınan KDV başta olmak üzere bazı dolaylı vergilerdeki tahsilat hedefin altında kaldı.

Maliye açıklamasında “Bu süreçte, ülke ekonomisindeki gelişmelerin bütçeye yansımaları yakından izlenecek ve mali disiplinin sürdürülmesi için gerekli her türlü tedbir zamanında alınacaktır” denildi.

/**
Merkezi yönetim bütçe gerçekleşmeleri (Ocak; Milyon TL)
2008 2009 Değ.(%)
BüTüE HARCAMALARI 16.306 18.796 15.3
Faiz hariç giderler 12.023 15.013 24.9
Personel giderleri 4.841 5.646 16.6
Sos.G.Kur.dev.primi 622 691 11.0
Mal ve hizm.alımları 1.059 1.096 3.6
Cari transferler 5.136 7.166 39.5
Sermaye Giderleri 16 9 -44.7
Sermaye transferleri 26 80 172.5
Borç verme 319 325 1.8
Yedek ödenek 0 0 -
Faiz ödemeleri 4.283 3.783 -11.7
BüTüE GELİRLERİ 15.781 15.830 0.3
Vergi gelirleri 14.159 13.825 -2.4
Vergi dışı gelirler 1.422 1.748 22.9
üz.Büt.İd. öz gelirleri 109 164 50.9
Düz.ve Den.Kur. gelirleri 91 92 1.1
BüTüE DENGESİ -524 -2.967 -465.8
FAİZ DIşI DENGE 3.759 816 -78.3

...

----------


## bozok

*Dünya krizle savaşıyor, Türkiye ‘hamdolsun’ ile günü kurtarıyor*


*Ercan İnan*
*VATAN GZT.*
*12.02.2009*



IMF, Türkiye’nin de içinde bulunduğu G20 ülkelerinin bugüne kadar krizle ilgili aldığı önlemler ve bu önlemlerin ekonomik büyümelere yansımasını gösteren 26 sayfalık çok ayrıntılı bir rapor hazırladı. Raporda yer alan tabloya göre, Türkiye krize karşı tedbir almayan tek G20 ülkesi olarak görünüyor

G 20 ülkeleri mali sektörlerini istikrara kavuşturmak için 2008’de gayri safi yurt içi hasılalarının ortalama yüze 0.5’i kadar bir rakamı ayırdı. Bu oran 2009 yılı için yüzde 1.5’a yükseldi. 2010’da ise G20’nin GSYİH’sinin yüzde 1.25’i kadar bir rakamı ayırması bekleniyor. 

Bugüne kadar yaklaşık 4.3 trilyon dolarlık paket açıklandı. Açıklanan paketlerin üçte biri gelirler, üçte ikisi ise harcamalara dair önlemlerdi. Gelirleri artırmaya yönelik önlemler gelir vergileri ve KDV indirimlerinde, harcamalara yönelik önlemler ise konut sektörünün desteklenmesi, KOBİ’lere destek, altyapı yatırımlarına odaklandı. G20 ülkelerinin yaklaşık yarısı (Kanada, Almanya, Endonezya, İtalya, İngiltere, ABD) gelir vergilerinde önemli kesintiler açıkladı. G20 ülkelerinin üçte biri ise dolaylı vergileri düşürdü. 

G20’nin yaklaşık yarısı (Kanada, Fransa, Almanya, Endonezya, Kore, Rusya, İspanya ve ABD) kurumlar vergisini düşürmek üzere hazırlanıyor. G20 ülkelerinin dörtte üçü (Kanada, üin, Fransa, Almanya, Endonezya, İtalya, Kore, Suudi Arabistan, ABD) altyapı ve ulaşım yatırımları ile harcamaları artıracağını açıkladı. Bu harcamalar sayesinde işsizliğe de bir nebze olsun çare olunabileceğinin hesabı yapılıyor.

*Stratejik sektörlere özel destekler* 

Birçok ülke (İngiltere, Kanada, Rusya, ABD) en zor durumda olan kesime yönelik önlemler alarak örneğin işsizlik maaşlarını artırdı, fakirlere para aktardı (Kanada, Kore, Japonya) veya çocuklara destek verdi (Avustralya, Almanya) veya emeklilere katkıda bulundu (Avustralya, Kanada) veya düşük gelirli vatandaşlarına kredi kolaylıkları sağladı (Suudi Arabistan).

Bazı ülkeler (Kore) ise KOBİ’lerine özel desteklerde bulundu, bazıları ise belirli stratejik sektörlerine özel destek açıkladı (Kanada ve Almanya inşaatta, Rusya ise savunma ve tarımda). 

Bazı ülkeler ise kriz koşullarını uzun vadede yeni politikalar geliştirme fırsatı olarak kullandı. ürneğin Avustralya, üin ve Suudi Arabistan sağlık ve eğitim sisteminin geliştirilmesi için paketler açıklarken Kanada, üin, Almanya ve İngiltere çevreyi koruyan teknolojilere teşvik verdi. IMF’in hesaplamalarına göre şu anda planlanan paketlerin G20 ülkelerinin 2009 büyümesine etkisi 0.5 ila 1.25 puan aasında olacak. 

Gelişmekte olan ülkeler için de aynı seviyede bir etki hesaplandı. En büyük etkiyi Kanada, Almanya, Japonya, Kore ve ABD sağlayacak. Gelişmekte olan ülkeler arasında ise hazırladığı paketi büyümesine en yüksek katkıyı yapacak ülkeler üin, Rusya ve Güney Afrika olarak sıralandı. 

*Türkiye’nin karşısında 0*

Bu açılan paketler, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın dikkat buyurduğu gibi kimsenin kasasına gitmiyor. Tam tersine ekonomide çarkların dönmesine, ekonomik hayatın devamına katkıda bulunuyor. Böyle olunca işsizler ordusuna yenileri eklenmemiş oluyor. Zaten tüm ülkelerin temel amacı da aslında durgunluğa ve işsizliğe karşı topyekün savaş. üünkü o sarmala bir kere girildimiydi, krizin nerede duracağını kimse kestiremiyor ve bu risk herkesi korkutuyor. 

Tabloya bakıldığında tüm ülkelerin karşısında açıklanan paketlerin büyümeye katkısı ile ilgili matematiksel bilimsel bir hesap yapılmış. Tabloda Türkiye’nin karşısında koskocaman sıfırlar var. üünkü Türkiye ekonomik tedbir almayan, durumu geçiştiren tek ülke. 

Belki cephanesi yok, belki de yerel seçim telaşı hükümetin önceliği... Bunu tam bilemiyoruz ancak krizin hafife alındığı bir gerçek. 

Tam anlamı ile kumar oynanıyor. IMF ile görüşmeler bile bu kumar yüzünden geciktiriliyor. Karşılığı her gün işsizler ordusuna yeni katılımların olması...

*Türkiye’nin 0.5 büyümesi ekonomik başarı mıdır?*

BİLİYORSUNUZ Türkiye ekonomisi üçüncü çeyrekte yüzde 0.5 ancak büyüyebildi. Başbakan Erdoğan bu rakamı bile Almanya ve İngiltere gibi gelişmiş ülkelerin büyümesi ile karşılaştırıp böbürlendi. Tam anlamı ile uyanıklık yaptı. üünkü herkes bilir ki Türkiye gelişmiş ülke büyümeleri ile değil, kendi klasmanınızdaki ülke büyümeleri ile kıyaslanmalıdır.

Bakın sanayide üretim rakamları her geçen ay kötüleşiyor. Aralık’da sanayi üretimi yüzde 17.6 daraldı. Sanayi üretimi, büyümenin yüzde 30’unu kapsıyor. Hesaplamalara göre Türkiye son çeyrekte yüzde 5’e yakın bir küçülme ile karşı karşıya kalacak. Bu da 2008 yıl genelinin yüzde 1’ler civarında bir büyüme ile kapatılmasına neden olacak. IMF raporuna göre, Türkiye 2008’in son çeyreğinde yüzde 4.8 küçülecek. Bu da G20 ülkeleri arasında bir rekor olacak. IMF raporunda Türkiye ile aynı kulvarda sayılabilecek ülkelerin büyüme tahminlerine bir göz atmakta fayda var. Güney Afrika yüzde 1.3 büyümeyi yakalayabilecek gibi görünüyor. 

Arjantin 0’da kalacak. Brezilya herşeye rağmen yüzde 1.8’lik büyüme gerçekleştirecek. üin, çift haneli büyümeden uzaklaşsa bile yine de yüzde 6.7’yi yakalayacak. Hindistan yüzde 5.1 büyüyebilecek. Türkiye ise 2009’da muhtemelen yüzde 1.5 küçülecek. üünkü alınmış tek bir somut önlemi yok.

Gelişmiş ülkeler birkaç çeyrek hatta bir iki yıl hiç büyümemeyi kaldırabilir. Ancak Türkiye gibi gelişmekte olan ülkelerin büyüyememesi tam bir felaket olur. IMF’ye göre, dünya ekonomilerinin geçen yılki yüzde 3.5’luk büyümeden çok keskin bir düşüşle 2009’da yüzde 0.5’lik bir büyümeye imza atması bekleniyor. 

Bu, 2. Dünya Savaşı’ndan beri yakalanan en düşük büyüme rakamı olacak. 

*Gelişmekte olan ülkelerde şirketlerin fon riski artıyor*

IMF bu noktadan sonra gelişmekte olan ülkelerin dışarıdan gelen tehlikelerle daha çok yüzleşecekleri uyarısında bulundu. Merkez bankalarının yavaşlayan ekonomik faaliyetlerin ve likiditedeki azalmanın önüne geçmek için faizleri ve rezerv zorunluluk sınırlarını indirdiğini vurgulayan IMF; Brezilya, üin, Hindistan, Meksika, Suudi Arabistan ve Türkiye’nin para politikalarını agresif bir şekilde gevşettiğini belirtti. 

Bazı ülkelerin uluslararası piyasalardan likidite sağladığını veya bu likiditeyi swap işlemleriyle gerçekleştirdiğini belirten IMF, bütün bu önlemlere rağmen uzun vadeli fonlama riskinin arttığı uyarısında bulundu. IMF’e göre uzun vadeli fonlama riski, gelişmekte olan ülkelerde özellikle şirketlerin önünde çok ciddi bir tehlike olarak duruyor. Bu nedenle bazı ülkeler doğrudan finans sağlama ya da kredilere garanti getirme gibi yollarla şirketleri destekliyorlar. Bazıları ise ihracat finansmanında destek olabilmek için ajanslar kuruyor veya var olan kurumları üzerinden bu şirketlerin finans kaynağı bulmasına yardımcı oluyor. 

*Kimsenin boşalan kasasını dolduracak halimiz yok bir kere de ağlamayın be...*

BAşBAKAN Recep Tayyip Erdoğan G20 toplantısına katılmak üzere ABD’ye gittiğinde doğrusu iş dünyası ümitlenmişti. “Kriz hamdolsun Türkiye’yi teğet geçiyor” tespiti yapan Başbakan’ın dünyayı kasıp kavuran krizin boyutlarını görebilmesi için bu zirvenin önemli olabileceği belirtiliyordu. Kasım ayı ortasında yapılan zirveden sonra bakın Başbakan’ın tespiti nasıl oldu:

“Liderlerle yaptığımız toplantıda ortak kanaatimiz, 1929 Büyük Buhranı’ndan bu yana içinden geçilmekte olan en ciddi mali ve ekonomik kriz olduğu konusu. Ancak burada her şey hükümetten beklenecek olursa yanılırız. Kimse her şeyi hükümetten beklemesin. Hükümet kalkıp da herkesin boşalan kasasını dolduracak böyle bir şey söz konusu değil. Böyle bir şey yok ve ben buradan bir şeyi çok açık, net söylüyorum; Finans sektöründe geçen yıl kar 11.7 milyar dolardır. Bu yıl 11 milyar dolardır. Bu rakamların üzerinde biraz düşünmemiz lazım. Bundan sonraki sürece yönelik şüphesiz ki müşterek yine atmamız gereken adımlar vardır. Bu adımları atarız, ama ortak tavır koymaya gelince taşın altına hep birlikte elimizi koyacağız. Yoksa biz, yine ’Bir kriz var, ben bu krizi nasıl fırsata dönüştürürüm’ diye düşünenler olursa orada da bu hükümet, kusura bakmasınlar kimseye krizi fırsata dönüştürme fırsatı vermez. Bizim öyle bir durumumuz söz konusu değil. Adil davranacağız ve bugüne kadar belki alışılmış şeyler değil, ama kusura bakmasınlar el ele, omuz omuza vereceğiz ve bu süreci beraber atlatacağız. üünkü, bizler kimseye kalkıp da herhangi bir şeyi bu ülkede peşkeş çektirmedik. Bundan sonra da çektirmeyiz.” 

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ruh halini ve krize bakışını özetleyen cümleler... 

Kasım’dan bu yana da ne yazık ki Başbakan bu görüşünden daha ileriye gidemedi. ünce bankaları suçladı, ardından işadamlarının zulaları olduğunu ima etti ve herkesten zuladaki parasını çıkarmasını istedi.

2009’un şubat ayına geldik ve hala Başbakan artan işsizliğe, daralan kapasitelere, sanayideki küçülmeye rağmen şöyle konuşuyor. Zaten bu sözler de neden Hükümet’in önlem almadığını krizi tribünden seyrettiğini çok net olarak anlatıyor:

“Sürekli ağlamak ağlamak... Bir de ‘Bu krizlere rağmen bu rakamlardayız’ deyin be. 2002’de 91 bin araç satılmış geçen yıl 306 bin. 2007’de 357 binmiş. şu rakamlara bakıp bir de ağlamayıp hamdolsun deyin...”


...

----------


## bozok

*BüTüEYE KİM İHANET EDİYOR?*
**

 

Sessizliği ile dikkat çeken *Hazine Müsteşarı* İbrahim üanakçı, öyle bir konuştu ki; taşlar yerinden oynayabilir.

üanakçı üç cümle ile şöyle söyledi:

*1-* Gelir projeksiyonlarının yüzde 4’lük büyümeye göre yapıldığı dikkate alındığında aşağıya doğru *revizyona* açık. 

*2-* ünümüzdeki günlerde katılım öncesi ekonomik program, orta vadeli program, orta vadeli mali plan belgesi yayınlanacak. 

*3-* Bu belgeler çerçevesinde bu *verileri**n tekrar gözden geçirilmesi* söz konusu. 

Her cümleyi ayrı ayrı irdeleyelim:

*1-* *Yüzde 4 büyüme hedefini* Başbakan koydu. *Bürokratlar “olmaz” dedi*, ama emir demiri kesti ve program hedefi yüzde 4 oldu. *Büyüme rakamı bütün hesapların doğduğu kaynaktır*. Yani bu rakamda “sahtecilik” yapıldıysa – ki yapılmıştır – bütün hesaplar alt üst olur. 
Bütçe Ocak ayı sonuçları da rakamların alt üst olduğuna işaret ediyor. üünkü vergi geliri düştü, harcama arttı ve *bütçe ilk ayda çöktü*. Ocak ayı sonuçları, bütçe açık hedefinin yüzde 28,5’inin ilk ayda üretildiğini ortaya koydu. Bütçede ilk aylar aslında çok önemli değildir ama gösterge olarak mutlaka dikkate alınmalıdır. 

*2-* üanakçı büyüme rakamının değiştirebileceği üç belge sıralıyor: Bakanlar Kurulu kararı olarak yayınlanan bu belgelerden ilki DPT’nin hazırladığı *Orta Vadeli Program*. Orta vadeli program, *Mayıs ayında çıkar*. Maliye’nin hazırlayacağı *Mali Plan* ise 15 Haziran’da yürürlüğe girer. Yani rakamlar bu iki belgede değiştirilecekse, hükümet “29 Mart’taki *yerel seçimleri bekleyecek*” sonucunu çıkarabiliriz.

üanakçı’nın işaret ettiği üçüncü bir belge daha var; Katılım üncesi Ekonomik Program. Bu program Avrupa Birliği (AB) için hazırlanıyor. ünceki senelerde Kasım ayında yayınlanan Katılım üncesi Program, AB’nin isteği üzerin Ocak – şubat aylarına çekildi. Ve program halen hazır değil. Sorsanız “IMF geldi, gitti” gibi cevaplar verirler. Ama kritik soru şudur: “*Hükümet AB’yi de mi kandıracak*? Katılım üncesi Program da 29 Mart sonrasına mı kalacak?”

*3-* üanakçı, nazik bir dille, “verilerin tekrar gözden geçirilmesi sözkonusu” diyor. Bu iş, bu kadar kolay mı? *İyi ve çalışkan bir teknisyen olan üanakçı*, keşke açık konuşsa ve “*Başbakan’ın emrine boyun eğdik, halkı kandırdık*” diyebilse. Neden mi? üünkü çarşambanın gelişi salıdan belliydi. 


Odatv.com’da yayınlanan 16 Aralık 2008 tarihli* “IMF HANGİ AşAMADA TETİKüİ OLUR”* başlıklı yazımızda şöyle demiştik: 

“Ekonominin 2008’in son çeyreğinde eksi vererek,* yüzde 2 – 3 civarında küçülmesini* bekliyoruz. Böylece 2008 toplam büyümesinin de yüzde 1.5 – 2 aralığında gerçekleşeceği iddia edilebilir. 

Bu rakamlar aslında devlette mevcut. Ancak *halktan saklanıyor*...

‘Yüzde 4 olmaz’ diyen Türk bürokratlarıydı. *DPT ve Hazine’deki ağırlıklı görüş*, büyüme hedefinin yüzde 2 olması yönündeydi. Ancak Hükümet “Hayır yüzde 4’e göre hesap yapın” deyince, emir demiri kesti.”

Bu durumda hem hükümete hem memurlarına sormak lazım: “*Bütçede halen samimi misiniz yoksa sahtekarlık mı yapıyorsunuz?*” 

Bu soruyu beğenmediyseniz; daha başka ifadeyle soralım: “Bütçe yapma hakkı, devletin varlığını anlatan üç temel haktan biridir. Kim bu hakka ve devlete tecavüz ediyor?”



*Ahmet Erhan üelik*

*Odatv.com*
12 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan'a açık mektup* 


*Abdullah üZDOğAN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/02/2009* 



Sayın Başbakan, mektubunuzu aldım, çok sevindim... 

Ben de size cevap yazmak istiyorum, tabii okursanız...

Daha iri kıyım gazetelerde yazan kişiler gibi bu köşeye aile fotoğrafımı koyup da sizinle empati kurmaya, size sempati yapmaya gerek duymuyorum, çünkü sizinle bir hesabım yok.

Ama kısaca tarif edeyim aile fotoğrafımı, ki sanıyorum bu fotoğraf ülkenin yarısının büyük oranda benzeştiği bir fotoğraftır.


* * *

Ben bir soğuk demirci ustasının oğluyum Sayın Erdoğan.

Ağabeyim de bu mesleği sürdürmeye çalışır *‘hamdolsun ekonomisinin’* borç batağında.

Anam ve ablam, babam ve eniştem hacıdır. Anam başörtülüdür, ablam çarşaflı, eşim dinine ve milletine bağlı bir Türk vatandaşı.

Eniştem hacı sakallı, Hacı ümer babam her gün tıraşlıdır.

Kardeşim, işletme fakültesini bitirmiş, ama *‘hamdolsun ekonomisi’*nde kariyer arayıp perişan olmak yerine, elektronik servisi açıp eşine ve çocuğuna ekmek parası peşindedir. (Onlar gibi milyonlar var.)


* * *

Ben, 20 seneyi bu yıl doldurduğum gazetecilik mesleğine, Dünya gazetesinde ofisboy olarak başlayıp, iletişim fakültesinde lisans ve yüksek lisans yapmış, 20 seneye 4 kitap, 8 gazetecilik ödülü, binlerce makale, binlerce radyo programı, yüzlerce televizyon programı sığdırmış, şu anda hiçbir sosyal güvencesi olmayan, son 10 senede* ‘yarın ne olacak’* diye uykuları bölünüp yarı ruh hastası olmuş bir vatandaşınızım. (Benim gibi yüzbinler var.)

* * *

Mektubunuzu, ilk önce yanınızda yakınınızda olanların öbeklendiği basın kuruluşlarında okudum Sayın Erdoğan.

Okumaya başladığım anda ise, oradaki sözlerinize anında yabancılaştım.

üünkü ben, çıkış noktasına göre çok şanslı bir kulum, vatandaşım.

Arada geçirdiğim evreler, benim için, bizim için, ülkemiz için umut vaat ediyordu ve yakın zamana kadar bana yakınanlara hep şunu söylüyordu: 

*‘Sabretmek lazım, her zaman bir umut vardır, bir dakika sonra bir mucize olur, hayatın değişir.’*

* * *

*‘Hamdolsun’* değişti, Sayın Başbakan...

Düne kadar daha iyi bir hayat, daha huzurlu bir ülke ve yarınlar için hep umudum vardı.

Hep,* ‘iyi bir şeyler olur, bekle’* derdim çevreme ve kendime...

Bugün, bundan vazgeçtim Sayın Erdoğan. Bugün ben mücadeleden vazgeçtim.

İyi olsun diye, kalemin ve ana sütümün hakkını vereyim diye yazdığım her şey, geri dönüp sırtıma bir ok gibi saplanıyor.

Mücadele azmimi kaybettim, umudum tükendi. Bedenim olduğum yerden bir adım ne öne ne arkaya gitmiyor.

Ben Bilal gibi şansın içine doğmadım Sayın Başbakan.

Ben bursla Amerikalarda okuyamadım.

Benim elimden gelen, normal şartlarda olmayan bir hayatın içinde, normal bir insan gibi yaşamaya çalışmaktı, beceremedim.

*‘Başınız önde olmasın’* derken, bunu bize yere çömelip de söylemeniz gerekiyor Sayın Erdoğan.

Tebdil-i kıyafet, bir gün otobüse binin, bir gün kalabalık bir caddede yürüyün, *başı önde olmayan bir tek Allah’ın kulu görebilecek misiniz* bakalım.

Gencecik insanlar tanıyorum her gün Sayın Erdoğan, hepsi 70 yaşında...

Hayata başlarken bitirmişler çoktan.

Yazacak ve anlatacak çok şey var, ama yerim dar.

Bir de, keşke bu mektubu seçimlerden önce yazmasaydınız.

Galiba sizi yine* ‘yanlış’* anlayacağız.

Baki selamlar...

...

----------


## bozok

*Oğlunu kaybeden kriz mağduru baba kendini yaktı*

*15 şubat 2009 / Ferhat AKGüN- Uğur ADUTALP/ TEKİRDAğ, (DHA)*



*TEKİRDAğ’da kriz nedeniyle işyerini, evini otomobilini kaybeden 45 yaşındaki Abdülkadir Uçar, 2 gün önce de İstanbul Cearrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’nde lösemi tedavisi gören 10 yaşındaki oğlu Hasan Fehmi Uçar’ı kaybedince bunalıma girdi.*


Valilik önünde kapılarını kilitlediği minibüsün içinde üzerine benzin dökerek kendini ateşe veren babayı, durumu fark eden polis ekipleri minibisün camını kırarak yangın söndürme tüpü ile alevleri söndürüp kurtardı. 

Olay, saat 14.45 sıralarında Hükümet caddesi üzerinde bulunan Valilik binasının önünde meydana geldi. İşsiz Abdülkadir Uçar, Devlet Bakanı Murat Başesgioğlu’nun Tekirdağ Valisi Aydın Nezih Doğan’ı ziyaret edeceğini öğrenince, 59 PP 132 plakalı panelvan tipi minibüsle Valilik binanısının önünde geldi. Burada minibüsün kapılarını kilitleyen Abdülkadir Uçar, üzerine benzin dökerek kendisini ateşe verdi. Bakan Başesgioğlu’nun Valilik binasına gelecek olması nedeniyle çevrede güvenlik önlemi alan polis ekipleri minibüsün içinde yanan sürücüyü görünce hemen ekip otosunda bulunan yangın söndürme tüpünü aldı ve kapıları kilitli olan minibüsün camını kırarak yangını söndürdü. Daha sonra minibüsten indirilen ve yüzü ile saçları yanan Abdülkadir Uçar sağlık ekipleri gelene kadar oturtuldu. Bu sırada bir polis memuru Uçar’a* ‘Değer miydi bu yaptığın’* dedi. Uçar ise* ‘Hani kriz yoktu’* yanıtını verdi. 


*İşİNİ, EVİNİ, EN SON DA OğLUNU KAYBETTİ*

Oğlunun hasta olduğunu ve 2 gün önce öldüğünü belirten Abdülkadir Uçar şunları anlattı:

*“Param yoktu, oğlum için para bulmaya çalışıyordum. Ancak oğlum öldü ve dün toprağa verdik. Sağlık Bakanı ‘yeşil kart alın’ diyordu. Kimse bana yeşil kart vermedi. üocuğum dün öldü ve gömüldü. Cerrahpaşa bile oğluma bakmadı. Sayın Başbakan ‘sosyal devlet diyorsun. üocuğumu hasta hasta öldürdün. Ne oldu. Evimi aldınız. Arabamı aldınız. Kriz beni vurdu. Param vardı, esnaftım. İflas ettim. Hani sosyal devlettik. Herkesin çocuğu var. üocuğum öldü canım yandı.”* 

Uçar daha sonra gelen ambulansla Tekirdağ Devlet Hastanesi'ne kaldırıldı. Hastanede tedavi altına alınan Uçar’ın vücudunun çeşitli yerlerinde yanıklar olduğu belirtildi. 

Olayın ardından Valilik programını iptal eden Devlet Bakanı Bakanı Başesgioğlu, AKP İl Başkanlığı'nı ziyaret etti.


*HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*AKP’nin ‘sefalet endeksi’ rekoru*


*Osman Ulagay*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*15 şubat 2009*



Yıllardır tanıdığım, deneyimli bankacı müthiş endişeli ve öfkeliydi.* “İstersen adımı da yazabilirsin”* diyerek başladı lafa ve devam etti:* “Ben bugünkü yönetim kadar dünyadan habersiz, ne yaptığını bilmeyen bir yönetim görmedim. Cahilce şeyler yapıyorlar, yaptıklarının neye yol açacağını bilmiyorlar. Göreceksin, yakında faizler de yükselmeye başlayacak.”*

Buna benzer tepkileri daha sık duymaya başladım iş aleminde. üzellikle dünyada olup biteni izleyen kesimde giderek büyüyen bir kaygı var. Her ülke için, her banka ya da firma için risklerin büyük ölçüde 



arttığı bir dünyada, Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi (AKP) hükümetinin, siyasi gerekçelerle ekonomideki sorunları hafife alması ve ülke riskini artırması ürkütüyor onları. Bunun faturasının mutlaka ödeneceğini düşünüyorlar. 

*AKP’nin derdi seçim*
Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ne yapmaya çalıştığını daha iyi bilebilecek konumda olanlara göre, Başbakan’ın kafasında tek bir hedef var: AKP’nin 29 Mart yerel seçiminden oy oranını artırarak çıkması. Telaffuz edilen hedef ise* % 50.* Bu hedefe varmak o kadar önemli ki Sayın Başbakan için, finansal disiplinin sarsılması, iş alemindeki ve dış dünyadaki tepkilerin artması umurunda bile değil. Seçimden istediği sonucu alana dek ekonomideki sorunları hafife almanın bir sakıncası olmayacağını düşünüyor herhalde.


*‘Sefalet endeksi’*
Bu anlayışın tehlikelerini gören biri olarak, acaba Türkiye için farklı bir *‘sefalet endeksi’* oluşturabilir miyiz diye düşündüm. AKP’nin 29 Mart’ta oy oranını artırması, bu anlayışın Türkiye’deki egemenliğinin pekişmesi, dolayısıyla da ülkede sefalet yaşanması olasılığının yükselmesi anlamına gelecek.

Bu durumda AKP’nin oy oranına sanayi üretimindeki düşüş oranını, ihracattaki düşüş oranını ve işsizlik oranını ekleyerek bir *‘sefalet endeksi’* oluşturabiliriz belki de. AKP hedeflediği % 50 oy oranını tutturursa, öte yandan sanayi üretimi % 20, ihracat % 30 düşerse, işsizlikteki tırmanışı hesaba bile katmadan, bizim endeks 100 rakamına dayanır.


*Eski ve kırık ‘hikaye’ Türkiye’yi kurtarır mı?*



Uluslararası Yatırımcılar Derneği (YASED) tarafından düzenlenen uluslararası konferansa katılan yabancı konuşmacılar, Türkiye ile ilgili değerlendirmelerinde, güncel duruma fazla vurgu yapmadan, hep o bildiğimiz *‘hikaye’*yi tekrarladılar. Türkiye’nin 2003 - 2007 dönemindeki *‘başarı hikayesi’*nden hatırlarında kalanları saydılar. Bunlar arasında ilk akla gelenler:

- Avrupa Birliği (AB) ile bütünleşme yolunda önemli adımların atılmış olması
- Ekonomide IMF programının başarıyla uygulanması ve mali disiplinin sağlanması
- Kronik enflasyonun kontrol altına alınması
- Türkiye’nin ihracatında önemli artışlar olması 
- Türkiye ekonomisinin yüksek büyüme hızlarına erişmesi 
- Türkiye’ye doğrudan yabancı sermaye girişinde büyük artışlar olmasıydı.
şimdi bir durup düşünelim: Bugün gelinen noktada, bu ‘başarı hikayesi’nin devam ettiğini söylemek mümkün mü?
- AB aşkı son günlerde yeniden hatırlandı ama soğuyan ilişkiyi canlandırmak kolay olmayacak.
-IMF ile ilişkiler tam bir yılan hikayesine döndü. Mali disiplin yerlerde sürünüyor.
- İhracattaki artış yüksek oranlı düşüşe dönüştü.
- Ekonominin çarkları durma noktasında, 2009’u sınırlı bir küçülmeyle atlatırsak başarı sayacağız.
‘Başarı hikayesi’nden geriye kala kala* “genç ve dinamik nüfusumuz”* kaldı. Onu da iyi eğitip, istihdam edemiyoruz.

Türkiye’nin ‘hikaye’sindeki bozulmanın küresel boyuttaki büyük krizle ilişkisi var kuşkusuz ama krizden en az zararla çıkmak için de yeni bir ‘hikaye’ye ihtiyacımız var. 


*Obama çok kötü başladı* 
Biz kendi hükümetimizi eleştirirken bir noktayı göz ardı etmemek gerektiğini de biliyoruz. Küresel düzeni temellerinden sarsan kriz, hemen her ülkede hükümetleri ciddi biçimde zorluyor ve kapasitelerini sınıyor. 



Başta ABD ve İngiltere olmak üzere pek çok ülkede, hükümetlerin gelişmelerin gerisinde kaldığı ve bu ortamda halkın güveninin sarsıldığı da bir gerçek.

üte yandan halen yaşanmakta olan krizin çıkış ve yayılış biçimi, ABD’nin dünya ekonomisindeki belirleyici konumunu bir kez daha gözler önüne serdi. Krizi tetikleyen ABD’nin krizden çıkışın da tetikleyicisi olabileceği umudu, Barack Obama’nın ABD’deki başkanlık seçimini kazanmasıyla daha da arttı. Herkes, Obama’nın Başkanlık görevini devralır almaz atacağı adımları merak etmeye başladı.

*Startta kaldı*
Ancak bugün gelinen noktada Obama’nın durumu, favori olarak girdiği yarışta startta kalan bir yarış atının durumuna benziyor. Yarış uzun ve baştan kaybettiği mesafeyi kapatma şansı var ama parlak bir başlangıç yapıp küresel boyuttaki karamsarlığı dağıtma fırsatını şimdilik kaçırmış görünüyor.
Obama’nın ABD ekonomisini ayağa kaldırmak için hazırladığı ekonomiyi canlandırma paketinin Kongre’deki macerası ve piyasalar tarafından beğenilmemesi kötü başlangıcın yalnızca bir boyutu. 

*Atama fiyaskosu*
Daha önemli olan Obama’nın büyük övgülerle ve umutlarla kilit görevlere getirdiği kişilerin geçmişteki kural dışı davranışları nedeniyle ya da Obama yönetimiyle uyumlu çalışma koşullarını bulamama gerekçesiyle görevden ayrılmak zorunda kalmaları. Obama’nın ticaret bakanlığına atadığı ikinci kişi olan Cumhuriyetçi Kongre üyesi Judd Gregg de böyle bir gerekçeyle görevden affını istemiş.

Obama bu kötü başlangıcı telafi edecek bir performans ortaya koyamazsa, müthiş bir kargaşa ve belirsizlik içindeki piyasalardaki güven bunalımının daha da derinleşmesi ve yeni şokların yaşanması kaçınılmaz olabilir.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Kriz beni teğet geçmedi"*

*Aydın'da intihar eden esnafın son sözü*

*16.02.2009 19:02 / HABERTüRK* 




*Aydın Nazilli ilçesinde faaliyet gösteren bir esnaf bunalıma girerek intihar etti.* 

Altıntaş Mahallesi 332 Sokak'ta faaliyet gösteren Alese Giyim'in sahibi Ali Köse sabah girdiği bunalım sonrasında işyerinde kendisini asarak yaşamına son verdi. İş yerinde intihar eden Köse'nin yakınları olay yerine gelince fenalık geçirdi. Köse'nin banka kredisi borcu olduğunu, ödemelerini de planlayarak yaptığını söyleyen akrabaları,* "Geçtiğimiz hafta sonu yeğeninin düğünü vardı. Komşuları ile diyalogu iyiydi. İntihar edeceği hiç kimsenin aklına gelmezdi. Bir anda düşünmüş ve karar vermiş herhalde"* dediler. 

Komşularının ifadesine göre Köse, bu sabah her zaman olduğu gibi işyerini açtı. İşyerinde beraber oturduğu müşterileri de vardı Bir ara elbise değiştirilen yere geçen Köse, oradan bir daha çıkmadı. 

Olay yerine gelen olay yeri inceleme ekibinin elde ettiği bilgiye göre, Köse'nin intihar etmeden önce *"kriz beni teğet geçmedi"* diyerek mektup yazdığı öğrenildi. Olayla ilgili soruşturma başlatan savcılığın incelemeler bittikten sonra mektubu yakınlarına teslim edeceği öğrenildi. *25 yıldır* Nazilli'de esnaf olarak faaliyet gösteren Ali Köse'nin evli ve iki çocuk babası olduğu belirtildi.


Cihan

----------


## bozok

*BU YAZIYI OKUDUğUNUZDA 'EYVAH' DİYECEKSİNİZ*
**

 

Lafı evirip çevirmeden, arka plan filan aktarmadan, kısa bir haber veriyoruz. 


Ekonomi yönetiminin - halktan saklanan - son öngörülerine göre ekonomi, 2008’in son çeyreğindeki *yüzde 5.7 – 5.8 civarında küçülecek*. Yıllık büyümenin ise yüzde 0.8 – 1.1 arasında gerçekleşmesi bekleniyor.


Ekonomi yönetimi kötü gidiyor…


Felaket tellallığı yapmak istemiyoruz ama bundan sonrasının bizler için - yani emeğiyle geçinen milyonlar için - çok sıkıntılı olacağını ifade etmek zorundayız. *İnşaat sektöründen* başlamak üzere pek çok *iflas* ya da iflas erteleme girişimiyle yüzleşeceğimiz anlaşılıyor. 


Bu çerçevede daha önceki tahminimizi de düzeltiyoruz. Odatv’de 16 Aralık tarihinde yayınlanan* “IMF HANGİ AşAMADA TETİKüİ OLUR”* başlıklı yazımızda, 2008 son çeyreğinin eksi yüzde 2 – 3 civarında olacağını, yıllık büyümenin ise yüzde 1.5 – 2 aralığında gerçekleşeceğini tahmin etmiştik. 


Hükümet ise ekonominin hem 2008, hem de 2009’da yüzde 4 büyüyeceğini öngörmüş, halka açıklanan bütün plan ve programlarını buna göre yapmıştı.


Bu yazılara devam edeceğiz. Nedeni şu: *Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu, 2008 son çeyrek ve yıllık büyüme rakamlarını 31 Mart’ta, saat 10’da açıklayacak. Yani yerel seçimlerden 2 gün sonra…*

Bizim memlekette insanlar siyaset konuşmaya daha meraklıdır. Tabi ki o günlerde yerel seçim sonuçları konuşulacak ve ekonominin kötü resmi geri planda kalacak. 


Hayat gerçeğini hatırlatmak ise bize düşüyor.


*Eksi yüzde 5.7* küçülme tahminine “şimdilik” kaydını da düşmek gerek. Sürpriz oynaklık ve sapmalar halinde bu rakamın daha da kötüleşeceğini tahmin ediyoruz. 

*(Yazıdaki rakamlar resmi verilerdir)*




*Ahmet Erhan üelik*



*Odatv.com*
13 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*ERHAN GüKSEL'DEN BAşBAKAN'A TAVSİYE*
**
 

Strateji uzmanı Erhan Göksel, Odatv.com mikrofonlarından Başbakan Erdoğan’a önemli tavsiyelerde bulundu.


Göksel, hükümetin ekonomiden haberdar olmadığını belirtti. Gerekçeler ne olursa olsun böyle bir dönemde hükümetin radikal kararlar almasının doğru olmadığını ifade etti.



*Odatv.com*



İşte Erhan Göksel’in Odatv.com’a yaptığı açıklamalar:


*“Türkiye’de çok garip işler oluyor!*


Anlaşılan o ki, hükümet ekonomiden anlamıyor. Aynı şekilde Merkez Bankası’nın da olup bitenlerden zerre kadar haberi yok. Dün akşam Merkez Bankası *Financial Times*’a haber olacak kadar dünyayı şaşırtacak, doların hızla yükseldiği bir ülkede birden bire faizleri bir buçuk puan düşürdü. 


Gerekçe ne olursa olsun böyle bir dönemde bu kadar radikal bir önlem alınmamalıydı. üünkü faizin düşmesi Türkiye’deki sıcak paranın karı düşeceği için, sıcak paranın yurtdışına çıkmasının önünü açacak bir olaydır. 2002’de Kemal Derviş’in ilk yaptığı iş olan* “döviz depo ihaleleri”*ni yasaklamak olmuştu. 


Döviz alım ihalelerini altı ay önce başlatmış olan ve bir hafta vade ile sürdüren Merkez Bankası, bundan 3 ay önce de bir haftalık vadeyi bir aya çıkarmak gibi bir beceri göstermişti. Merkez Bankası bu sabah inanılmaz bir şekilde ikinci büyük becerisini gösterdi. Yani, bugünkü kurdan aldığınız dövizi, bankalar olarak üç ay sonra ödeyeceksiniz. Bu durum; yurt dışına gidecek olan Türkiye’deki sıcak paranın kolayca finanse edilmesini, yani bugünkü fiyatı 3 ay sonra ödeyecek bir mekanizma ile ve faizin düşmesi de eklendiğinde, tamamen yabancılara hizmet edecek bir karar halini almıştır. 


*Bu kararla artık Türkiye’de doların yükselişinin durdurulabilmesi mümkün değildir.* Benim sayın Tayip Erdoğan’a acilen bir önerim var. Derhal büyük bir *Nuh’un Gemisi* yaptırsın. Ve hepimiz içine doluşup, oturup bekleyelim. *Ekonominin gelecek tufanı beklemekten başka çaresi kalmamıştır.”*




20 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*Sözleşmeli öğretmen hamallık yaparken öldü*



15:53 | 07 Ağustos 2010


Ferhat AKGüN/üORLU (Tekirdağ), (DHA) 

TEKİRDAğ'ın üorlu İlçesi'nde Atatürk üok Programlı Lisesi'nde ücretli öğretmenlik yapan evli ve 2 çocuk babası, 44 yaşındaki Ahmet Fazlı Elçi, okula gelen kitapları hamallık yaparak taşıdığı sırada kalp krizi geçirerek ölrdü. Sözleşmeli öğretmen Elçi'nin kitapları 40 TL karşılığında taşıdığı, yaz aylarında maaş alamadığı için hamallık yaptığı belirlendi.

Olay, dün öğle saatlerinde, Sağlık Mahallesi'ndeki üorlu Atatürk üok Programlı Lisesi'nde meydana geldi. 2 çocuk babası, sözleşmeli Din Kültürü üğretmeni, 44 yaşındaki Ahmet Fazlı Elçi yaz aylarında maaş alamadığı için hamallık yaparak geçini sağlamaya çalıştı. Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı'nca görev yaptığı Atatürk üok Programlı Lisesi'ne gönderilen kitapları okul binasına 40 TL karşılığı taşıyan Ahmet Fazlı Elçi, bunaltıcı sıcaklar nedeniyle bir anda düşerek baygınlık geçirdi. Okulda bulunan görevliler tarafından 150 metre ilerideki sağlık ocağına götürülen öğretmen Elçi'nin kalp krizi geçirdiği belirlendi. İlk müdahalesi sağlık ocağında yapılan Elçi, kısa süre sonra kurtarılamadı.

Kalp krizi geçiren dayısının 30 dakika sağlık ocağında doktorun gelmesini beklediğini öne süren Ahmet Fazlı Elçi'nin yeğeni Nurcan Sandalcı, dayısının ihmal sonucu öldüğünü öne sürerek şöyle dedi: “Dayım okula gelen kitapları 40 TL karşılığında taşıdığı esnada kalp krizi geçirerek 150 metre ileride bulunan sağlık ocağına götürülmüş. Ancak orada doktor olmadığını hemşire müdahale edemeyeceğini söylemiş. 30 dakika gibi bir süre dayım orada bekletildiği için ölmüş. Bir insanın canı bu kadar mı ucuz? Bu işin peşini bırakmayacağız. Savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunacağız.” Dayısının sözleşmeli öğretmen olduğu için yaz aylarında derslere girmediği için maaş alamadığını belirten Sandalcı, şunları söyledi: “Dayım paraya ihtiyacı olduğu için ek iş yapıyordu. Okulda çalıştığı dönemlerde ortalama 700 TL kazanıyordu. Yazları maaş alamadığı için sıkıntı çekiyordu. O yüzden bulduğu her işte çalışırdı. üniversite mezunu bir insanı bu hale getiren büyüklerimiz utansın.” üorlu Devlet Hastanesi'ne kaldırılan Elçi’nin cesedi otopsi yapılmak üzere İstanbul Adli Tıp Kurumu’na gönderildi.


*MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Borçlu esnaf kendini yaktı* 

**

11.08.2010 *- 19:42 / Gazeteport*



*Antalya'nın Alanya ilçesinde, iş yerine icra memurları gelen esnaf, üzerine benzin dökerek, kendini ateşe verdi. İtfaiye ekiplerinin müdahale ettiği esnaf, hastaneye kaldırıldı.*

*ALANYA-* Alanya şekerhane Mahallesinde kuruyemiş dükkanı bulunan Mehmet üzkaya'nın dükkanına, 30 bin TL borcu nedeniyle icra memurları geldi. Memurlara, ''İş yerimden çıkın, yoksa kendimi yakarım'' diyen üzkaya, üzerine benzin döktü. İcra memurlarının ihbarı üzerine polis ve itfaiye ekiplerinin iş yerine gelmesinin ardından ikna edilemeyen üzkaya, kendini ateşe verdi. İtfaiye ekiplerinin köpük sıktığı üzkaya, hastaneye kaldırıldı. 



Evli ve iki çocuk babası olduğu öğrenilen üzkaya'nın iş yerine gelen eşi ve yakınları sinir krizi geçirdi. 


(aa)

----------


## bozok

*Beraber intihar edecektik*



*Diyarbakır’ın Silvan İlçesi’nde iftar saatinde geldiği evinde eşinin, “Yemek yapacak birşey yoktu, yemek yok” sözleri üzerine bunalıma girip intihar eden Hacı ürüç’ün (40) evine, öldükten sonra yardım geldi. Silvan belediyesi aileye, kuru gıda yardımında bulunurken, 4 çocuğuyla ortada kaan Hediye ürüç, büyük üzüntü yaşıyor.*


HACI üLDü, YARDIM GELDİ / Foto Galeri

Silvan’da üç tekerlekli el arabasıyla zaman zaman sebze ve meyve satarak, zaman zaman da hamallık yaparak geçimini sağlayan 4 çocuk babası Hacı ürüç’ü intihara sürükleyen olay, 4 gün önce meydana geldi. Günlerdir hiç bir iş yapamayan, evine yiyecek getiremeyen ürüç, iftarını açmak için geldiği evinde eşi Hediye ürüç’e yemekte ne olduğunu sorunca, “Yemek yapacak bir şey yoktu, yemek yok” karşılığını alınca, bunalıma girdi. üocuklarını sarılıp bir süre ağlayan ürüç, daha sonra evin mutfak-banyo bölümüne geçip, kendisini iple tavana astı. Eşi bir süre sonra merak edip odaya girdiğinde Hacı ürüç’ü ipi keserek indirip, kamşularının yardımıyla hastaneye götürdü. Ancak, ürüç, kaldırıldığı Diyarbakır Dicle üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’nde yapılan tüm müdahaleye rağmen önceki akşam yaşamını yitirdi.

*üLDüKTEN SONRA YARDIM GELDİ*
Hacı ürüç’ün dramının DHA'nın haberiyle gündeme gelmesinin ardından Silvan’ın BDP’li belediyesi tarafından aileye şeker, zeytin, makarna, margarin ve un gibi kuru gıda yardımında bulunuldu. Türkiye’nin dört bir yanından arayan yardımseverler de ürüç ailesine yardım etmek için girişimde bulundu.

ürüç, ailesinin yaşadığı Bağlar Mahallesi sakinleri de aralarında topladıkarı 1500 TL’lik yardımı Hediye ürüç’e teslim etti.

Eşinin intiharının ardından aylık 100 TL kira ödedikleri evde çocukları ilköğretim okulu 4’üncü sınıf öğrencisi Sadaka (11), bu yıl okula başlayacak Ayşe (7), Ahmet (5) ve Abdulhamit (1) ile başbaşa kalan Hediye ürüç (37), büyük üzüntü yaşıyor.

Anne ürüç, eşinin son 1 yıl içinde para kazanamadığını anlattı. Komşularının verdikleri yemeklerle karınlarını doyurduklarını söyleyen ürüç, “Komşularımız bize zaman zaman para, bazen yemek, bazen de çocuklarının giymediği giysileri getiriyordu. Bu yardımlarla geçiniyorduk. Eşim hem hasta, hem de güçsüzdü. Burnundan 3 kez ameliyat oldu. Ama yine de iyileşmedi. Mesleği de yoktu. Günübirlik işlere giderdi” dedi.

*BİRLİKTE İNTİHARI DüşüNMüşLER*
Anne ürüç, yaşadıkları çaresizliği anlatırken, 15 gün önce eşi ile birlikte intihar etmekten bahsettiklerini söyledi. üocukların uyuduğu sırada intihar konuştuklarını anlatan ürüç, “O akşam yine yemek bulamamıştık. Eşimle oturup ne yapabileceğimizi konuştuk. Ben intihar edeceğimi söyledim. Eşim de, ‘Sen etme. Ben çocuklara bakamam. Ben intihar edeceğim’ demişti. Uyuyan çocuklarımıza bakarak birlikte ağladık ve intihardan vazgeçmiştik” dedi.


*üOCUKLAR EVE GİRMEYE KORKUYOR*
Eşinin ipe asılı halini çocuklarıyla birlikte gördüklerini ve bu yüzden korkudan eve giremediklerini anlatan Edibe ürüç, şunları söyledi:

“İftar saatinde eşimi iple tavana asılı halde bulduk. Ben ve 4 çocuğum bunları gördük. Yanımızda kimse yoktu. şimdi de yanımızda kimse yok ve hem ben hem çocuklarım içeri girmeye korkuyoruz. üocuklarım içeri girdiklerinde bağırıyorlar. Babalarının ipe asılmış halini gördüklerini söylüyorlar. Ben de aynı şeyleri görüyorum. Kimim kimsem yok. 4 çocuğumla ortada kaldım. Eşimden bana kalan tek hatıra duvardaki fotoğrafı oldu.”


Mehmet TüRK-Bayram BULUT-Deniz YILMAZ/SİLVAN (Diyarbakır), (DHA)

19 Ağustos 2010 / *HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Ege Bölgesi* 
*“üretim durma noktasında”* 

 

***Uysal: ‘’Kapalı olan elektriklerin açılması ve icraların durdurulması, Anayasa değişikliği kadar önemli....’’* 

*24 Ağustos 2010 Salı* 

Uysal, ‘’Son 120 yılın en sıcak günlerinde devletten destek beklerken çok yüksek olan elektrik maliyetlerinin yanında elektriklerin kesilmesi, icraya verilmesi çiftçileri isyan derecesine getirmiştir. Kesik elektrik nedeniyle yeterli sulama yapılamaması nedeniyle tarladaki ürünün yanması, kuruması, hele evlere, binalara, traktörlere icra takibinin gelmesi, sıcakta icra ve mahkeme kapılarında beklemesi, kendi geleceğini parlak görmemesi nedeniyle Anayasa değişikliği referandumunda ‘Evet’ veya ‘Hayır’ diyebilecek hali kalmamıştır. Tüm siyasi partiler, il il, ilçe ilçe gezip nüfusun kalabalık olduğu yerlerde anayasa değişikliğini anlatmaktadırlar. şehirler süslenip siyasileri klimalı lokanta ve otellerde ağırlamaktadırlar. Ancak tarladaki çiftçiyi hiç kimse görmüyor. ‘Ulusuma sesleniyorum’ diyerek sıcaktan çoluk çocuk aç tarlada çalışandan da ‘Evet’ oyu istenmektedir. Hali kalmayan çiftçi, ne seslenişi duyabiliyor ne de gelip gideni görebiliyor. üünkü suyu kesik çiftçi ürünü kurtarma peşindedir” dedi. Biriken borçların 2008 yılından bu yana olduğunu söyleyen Uysal, ‘’Halen 122 bin 380 borçlu tarımsal sulama abonesi bulunuyor. Ana parası 800 milyon TL olan borç, bugün 1.9 milyar TL’ye ulaşmış durumda. 5917 sayılı yasa uygulama sonucu çıkarılan aftan 9 bin 782 borçlu abone faydalanarak 213 milyon TL ödedi’’ dedi. 

*“BORüLARIN FAİZLERİ SİLİNMELİ”* 

Acilen yapılması gerekenlere de değinen Uysal, ‘’TEDAş tarafından sağlıklı analiz yapılabilmesi için birliklerin sayısı ve borç tutarları, kooperatiflerin ve bireysel çiftçilik yapan çiftçilerin sayısı ve borç tutarlarının açıkça ilan edilmesini, elektrikten KDV’nin kaldırılmasını veya çok aza indirilmesini, tahsilatın hasat sonunda yapılmasını, özelleştirme nedeniyle özel dağıtım şirketleri tarafından tahsil edilemeyecek ve TEDAş üzerinde kalan eski borçların tahsil edilebilmesi için gecikme bedellerinin kaldırılmasını, aksi halde tüm çiftçilerin cezaevinde, alacakların da Hazine üzerinde kalacağının bilinmesini, tarlalardaki elektrik panolarındaki sayaç, ölçü cihazı ve kondansatörlerin çalışma sıcaklığı ve soğukluğu nedeniyle sağlıklı ölçüm yapılamaması nedeniyle yüzde 1’ler mertebesinde bile olmayan reaktif enerjinin alınmamasını, kapalı olan elektriklerin açılması ve icraların durdurulmasını Anayasa değişikliği kadar önemli buluyoruz. üünkü tarlada üretim durma noktasındadır’’ şeklinde konuştu.

Uysal, “Halen Türkiye’deki tarımsal sulama enerji borçları yüzünden üretim çoğu bölgede azaldı. üünkü cezaevleri üreticilerle doldu. Hükümet enerji borçları nedeniyle batma noktasındaki çiftçilerin elinden tutmalı. Sadece kefil oldukları için cezaevinde tutuklanan 108 kooperatif başkanı demir parmaklılardan kurtarılmalı” dedi.


*ANAYURT GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Nine, iki gündür açım!* 



*30 lira yevmiyeyle çalıştığı inşaattan düşerek ölen üniversiteli ümer, dün toprağa verildi*

*Mine şenocaklı* 

ümer’in ağlamaktan göz pınarlarında yaş kalmamış 83 yaşındaki Cevriye Ninesi bir telefon konuşmasını aktarıyor bana: “Biz onu ne yoklukla büyüttük kızım. Okuyup kurtulsun, aç kalmasın diye... Anası tarlaya giderdi, arkasından ağlardı ümerim. Verecek bir şey olmazdı bazen, kuru mememi verirdim sussun diye... üniversiteye başladı... Bir gün telefonla aradım. Nasılsın ümerim dedim. İki gündür açım, param yok nine’ dedi... Yoklukla büyüttük, yoklukla öldü...”

Cenazeden önce varıyoruz Ağrı’nın Tutak İlçesi’ne bağlı Daldalık Köyü’ne... üyle küçük bir köy ki, yol üstünde köyü gösteren bir levha bile yok... Sorup soruşturup bir yoldan sapıyoruz. Göz alabildiğine ağaçsız tepeler arasında önce bir minare, sonra da birkaç taş ev görüyoruz... Buğday ekinleri yeni biçilmiş, her yer sapsarı... Daha ilk gördüğümüz köylü sormadan anlıyor geliş sebebimizi... Bize eşlik ediyor... 

Küçücük bir evde, tertemiz bir göz odaya buyur ediyorlar önce... Kenardaki bir çekyatta, bir kadın kendinden geçmiş yatıyor... üğreniyorum ki, anne Herdem’i yeni getirmişler hastaneden... Başında bekleyen kızlarının ise ağzını bıçak açmıyor, ağlamaktan gözleri şişmiş. Herkes suskun... Ne yapacağımı bilemiyorum. Acı daha çok taze... ümer toprağa bile verilmemiş. Ne soracağım, nasıl bir çocuk muydu diyeceğim? Onlar ne diyecekler? Yoklukla büyüttük, yoklukla öldü mü diyecekler? Bu düşüncelerle öylece odanın ortasında dikilirken omuzuma bir el dokunuyor, “Sizi yan odaya alalım” diye... Giriyorum bir başka temiz odaya... İçerisi kadın ve çocuk dolu... Bir dede ile ninenin yanlarına çöküveriyorum. “Başınız sağ olsun” diyorum, ellerini öpüyorum. Sanki bu sözü söylememi bekler gibi sıkıca sarılıyor ümer’in babaannesi... Ağlıyor, ağlıyoruz... Ağıtları yüreğimi yakıyor... “Ah balam, ah yavrum... Kendi ellerimle yola vurdum ümerimi... Gittim para buldum, getirdim... ‘Al yolluk yap, madem istiyorsun git İstanbul’da çalış’ dedim. Bilseydim der miydim, der miydim kızım?”

Peki nasıl bulmuş parayı Cevriye Nine? Soruyorum utana sıkıla... O da utanmış parayı isterken: “Amcam kızı vardı, ondan aldım. Diğer kızlarımdan aldım. 50 ondan, 50 diğerinden... üok zor oldu. İnsan utanıyor istemeye... 200 lira bulabildim, ümer’e verdim. 80 lirasını yol parası etti... ” 

üç ayda 250 lira yaşlılık parası alıyormuş Cevriye Nine... Hani elinden gelse hepsini verecek torununa ama... Herkes onun eline bakıyor Daldalık’taki iki göz odada... “Yurtta kalıyordu ümer. Geçen yıldan borcu vardı. ‘Borcumu ödeyemezsem bu yıl okuyamam. Bin lira yurda veririm, geri kalanı da bana yeter’ demişti. Benim yavrum aç kaldı okullarda. Off of, çok zor!”

Gerçekten aç mı kaldı ümer diye düşünüyorum, ama soramıyorum 83’ündeki Cevriye Nine’ye... O sırada akrabadan bir hanım alıyor sözü: “Kızım bak, aslını söylersen, bu çocuğun malı yok, tarlası yok, işi yok, evi yok. Hiçbir şeyi yok. İki kızkardeş, bir anne, bir kör nine, işte bu damda tek kalmışlar. Bu dam da onların değil. Aydın’a göç eden Kemal Arslan’ın evi. Allah rızası için bırakmış onlara... İdareten, 5 senedir burada kalıyorlar. Dededen kalma bir şey yok! Baba desen sağlıklı değil, bir gözü iyi görmüyor, beli sakat... Cigara içe içe iki kat olmuş, bir küreği kaldıracak hali yok. Borcu da çok... Bu çocuk da gelmiş, burada tutacak iş yok, tarlada çalışsa günde 10-15 lira alacak. Sabah ezanla gidiliyor, akşam ezanla dönülüyor... Demiş ki, gidip İstanbul’da çalışayım daha çok kazanayım. Elde avuçta yok. İnşaatta kıvrılıp yatıyor. Beş on kuruş koyayım kenara diye... O iskeleye çıkıyor. Zaten içi gaile dolu... Yoksulluk dolu, hasret dolu... Nasıl olmasın? Baba da gitmiş başka diyara çalışmaya, anası, ninesi evde bekliyor. Artık nasıl olduysa yavrunun eceli gelmiş, her şey bitmiş!..”

üyle bir özetliyor ki ümer’in kısa hayatını, içim ürperiyor... Bu kez ümer’in teyzesi alıyor sözü, “Babasının biraz borcu vardı” diyor. “Neden?” diye soruyorum... ‘Böyle de soru olur mu?’ der gibi bakıyor yüzüme: “Alıyor yazdırıyor, alıyor yazdırıyor... üoluk çocuk ne yiyecek? Borç büyüdükçe büyüyor... Gün bulduğunu gün yiyorlar!..” 

Hava dağılsın diye ortadan soruyorum. Nasıl bir gençti? Kadınlar tek tek anlatıyorlar: 

“Sessiz, iyi biriydi...” 
“Uzun boylu, hoş, esmer, siyah saçlıydı...” 
“Ama çok da canlı değil idi...” 
“İnce bir çocuktu. 21 yaşındaki bir çocuk nasıl olurdu canım!..”
“üyle yaşıtları gibi alıngan değil idi, ama çok utangaç, çekingen idi...”
“Hayalleri olan biri idi... Edebiyat öğretmeni olacağım, memleketime geleceğim der idi...”

Hayaller deyince herkes susuyor yine... Kim bilir, kimin aklına hangi hali geliyor ümer’in... Benim gözlerimin önünde kızkardeşi Leyla’nın yastığın altında sakladığı tek kare vesikalık fotoğrafı... Gözleri kara kara, hüzünlü bakıyor. Sanki sonunu biliyormuş gibi...

Kapı açılıyor, içeriye ümer’in yaşlarında bir genç giriyor. üğreniyorum ki ümer’in amcasının oğlu Müslüm üetin’miş... Hani, ümer’e okuması için yardım eden Kütahya Dumlupınar Kaymakamı Mehmet Nuri üetin’in kardeşi...”Ağabeyim hem beni okutuyordu hem onu... Biz engel olmaya çalıştık ‘Gitme’ diye, dinlemedi. En son bir hafta önce İstanbul’a gittiğimde gördüm. Gezdik, tozduk, konuştuk. ‘Köye gel’ dedim yine, ‘Biraz daha çalışayım’ dedi.” Devletten yardım almıyor muydu ümer diye soruyorum Müslüm’e. “Ayda 200 lira burs alıyordu, biraz da ağabeyim yolluyordu” diye anlatırken, Cevriye Nine kızgın sözünü kesiyor: “Hükümetten bu para gelseydi, beni arayıp, “Nine ben iki gündür açım!” der miydi?” 

Ah nineciğim, Muğla gibi turistik bir yerde okuyan bir öğrenci için 200 lira ne ki! Bunun kitabı var, çayı var, simidi var... Daldalık gibi değil ki Muğla... Bahçeden topladığınla, kümesten aldığın yumurtayla karnını doyurasın, geçinip gidesin! Ben bunları söylerken Müslüm devam ediyor: “Bir kendi olsa kolaydı. Ama evin tek oğluydu. Annesine, babasına yardımı olsun diye çırpınır dururdu... Böyle olmasa kazandığını eve gönderir miydi? üniversiteyi kazandığına ne çok sevinmişti. ‘Annemi babamı kurtaracağım’ demişti. Kız kardeşi doğum yaptığında, 300 lira para yollamıştı, gidin beşik alın diye... 200 lira da eve yollamıştı... “ 

Biz böyle konuşurken ninenin aklına ne geldiyse, “Vallah billah yemek yemiyordu kızım... Pişirirdik, (küçücük avucunu gösteriyor), işte bu kadarcık yerdi” diyor. “Peki ne severdi nineciğim?” diye soruyorum. “Et ufalardı şehriye çorbasına anası, onu çok severdi... Bir de pirinç pilavı ile patates kızartmasını... İki bardak da çay içerdi hep!”

Sonra tam da benim utanıp da soramadığım yere geliyor Cevriye Nine: “Ah kızım o azıcık yiyen çocuk aç kalmış okulda... Bir gün aradım... ‘Balam, ümerim nasılsın?’ dedim. ‘Nine’ dedi ‘Ben iki gündür açım, param yok...’ Kurban olam sana, üzülme, bulur yollarım hemen dedim. Kaymakam Nuri’nin yanına vardım. O da üzüldü, ‘Ben nasıl bilememişim’ dedi. Hemen para yolladı. Hep yolluyordu ama yetmiyordu. Balam, yoksulluktan gitti kızım! Yoksulluktan gitti çıktı o inşaatın tepesine, keyfinden mi çıktı?” 
Araya teyze kızı giriyor bu kez: “Babaannesini başka severdi. Kimseye söyleyemediğini bir ninesine söylerdi. Bak yine ona açmış içini, dayanamamış arayınca” diyor... 

Cevriye Nine gözü yaşlı devam ediyor: “Anası tarlaya giderdi, ağlardı. Verecek bir şey olmazdı bazen, kuru mememi verirdim sussun diye... Onu o kadar severdim. Biz onu ne yoklukla büyüttük, üniversitelere yolladık, kurtulsun diye... Yoklukla büyüttük, ama yoklukla öldü... Yoksulluk ateşten bir gömlektir kızım. üok zordur, yaşamayan bilmez. Bilmez...”

Sesi gittikçe kısılıyor... Onun sesi kısıldıkça benim içimdeki acı büyüyor...



27.08.2010 Cuma / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Badana bu sefer yüzümü kızarttı

BüYLE bir olaya ilk kez tanık oluyorum. Benzerlerini hepimiz çok duyuyoruz, yaşıyoruz.*

ürneğin, öğretmen. Aldığı aylık yetmiyor, geçinemiyor. Akşamları şoförlük yapıyor. Bunu hepimiz biliyoruz.

ürneğin, üniversite öğrencisi. Ailesinden ya da bursundan aldığı para yetmiyor, geçinemiyor. Bir işte çalışıyor. üalışması iyi. Dünyanın her yerinde, en gelişmiş ülkelerde bile, üniversite öğrencileri çalışıyor. Ama, bizdeki gibi inşaatta çalışırken ölerek değil.

ürneğin, herhangi bir memur. Aldığı aylık yetmiyor, geçinemiyor. Mesleğine uygunsa, defter tutuyor (muhasebecilik), özel bir şirkette gece bekçiliği yapan bile var.

“Memuru enflasyona ezdirmeyeceğiz” nutukları var ya, işte onu tekzip eden binlerce örnek var.

*DOüENT ADAYI*

Ama, böyle bir örneği ilk kez duyuyorum, duymak değil, yaşıyorum.

Karşımda genç bir adam duruyor. “Geçinemiyorum” diyor, aylığı yetmiyor. Evli, çocuğu yok.

“Allah’tan elim işe yatkın, badana yapıyorum, özellikle yaz aylarında badanacılık yapıyorum, para biriktiriyorum.”

Ne kadar iyi diyecek halim yok. üünkü:

Karşımdaki genç adam İstanbul’da devlet üniversitelerinin birinde öğretim üyesi, doktor asistan, doçentliğine hazırlanıyor. Bir sosyal bilim dalında doçent adayı.

Bilim adamı. Okuyacak, bilim yapacak, bilimsel makaleler yazacak, bilimsel sempozyumlara katılacak, öğrenci yetiştirecek, araştırma yapacak, Türkiye’de ve başka ülkelerde meslektaşlarıyla rekabet edecek.

Bilimsel belleğini rafa kaldırıyor, şimdi yaz aylarında badanacılık yaparak bütçesini denklemeye çabalıyor.

Utanıyorum, yüzüm kızarıyor. Ne diyeceğimi şaşırıyorum. Doçent adayı devam ediyor:

“Normal büyüklükte evleri işin ustaları üç bin liraya badana ediyor, bana bin beş yüz lira verseniz olur.”

Bir memurun ek iş yapmak zorunda kalmasından öte bir şey. Adam doçent olacak, var mı ötesi, şimdilik badana ile idare etmeye çalışıyor. Bu olayı nereden mi biliyorum?

Başımdan geçti, geçen hafta bizim evi bir doçent adayı badana yaptı.
Bu yazıyı yazmak için, ondan izin aldım. üniversitesi, kürsüsü, adı bende saklı.


*Yalçın DOğAN* / HüRRİYET / 28 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*40 dükkanını bedava kiralıyor ama...*



Denizlili işadamı Ahmet Ali Aki, işsizliğe destek amacıyla yaklaşık 5 milyon liraya yaptırdığı *iş* merkezinde 2 yıl ücretsiz kiraya vereceği işyerlerine 3 aydır girişimci bekliyor.

Aki Demir üelik fabrikasının sahibi, Denizlili işadamı Ahmet Ali Aki, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın “Her TOBB üyesi birer işçi alsın” sözleri üzerine “İşsizliği bitirme kampanyasına” destek vermek için üç ay önce başlattığı “iki yıl bedava işyerine” ilgisizlikten yakındı.

Aki, girişimcilerin kampanyaya ilgi göstermediğini ifade ederek, yaklaşık 5 milyon liralık bir yatırımla hizmete açtığı Aki İş Merkezi'nde, iki yıl bedelsiz olarak kiraya vereceği işyerine 3 aydır girişimci bulamadığına dikkat çekti.

Kampanyaya gereken ilginin gösterilmediğini vurgulayan Aki, vatandaşların kendilerini iyi anlayamadığını veya kendisinin iyi anlatamadığını söyledi. Yüzölçümleri 40, 80 ve 120 metre kare olan 40 adet işyerini kampanya çerçevesinde girişimcilere, iki yıl ücretsiz vereceğini duyurduğu halde destek görmediğini dile getiren Aki, “Yatırımcıları, kendi işini kurmak isteyenleri iş merkezimize bekliyoruz. İşyerlerine 5 yıllık sözleşme yapacağız. İlk iki yıl kira ödemeyecekler. Yaptığımız sözleşme üzerinden girişimciler, 2 yıl sonra kira ödemeye başlayacak, sonraki 3 yıl da düşük bedelle kira ödeyecekler. Girişimciler hem vatana millete hizmet etmiş hem de kendileri para kazanmış olur. Bizim de işsizliği önlemede katkımız olmuş olur” dedi.

*150 KİşİYE İş SAğLAYACAK*

40 adet işyerinin 2 yıl kira ödemeden çalıştırılması sonucunda, yeni açılan iş yerlerinde yaklaşık 150 işsize iş ve ekmek sağlanacağını ifade eden Aki, şöyle konuştu:

“Başbakanımızın çağrısına kulak vererek, bu ülkeye hizmet etmek amacıyla yaptığımız bir kampanya. İşyerleri açılacak, burada çalışan işçilerle işsizliğin önüne geçilmesine destek olunacak. İşletmeci hem kendi kazanacak hem de devlete vergi verecek. İnşallah vatandaşımız buna duyarlılık gösterir. İşyerlerimiz hazır. Bizler hazırız, onları bekliyoruz.”

İş merkezinin, Denizli'nin ilk çelik konstrüksiyon tekniği ile yapılan iş merkezi olduğu kaydeden Aki, her amaç için kullanabilecek yerlerinin olduğunu, iş merkezinde otopark sorununun olmadığını da sözlerine ekledi.


22.09.2010 15:11 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Tekstil sektörü zorda*

**

*Pamuk fiyatı %100 arttı, tekstil firması sahipleri müşteriye fiyat veremez hale geldi*

ULUDAğ Hazırgiyim ve Konfeksiyon İhracatçı Birlikleri (UHKİB) Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı şenol şankaya, yükselen pamuk fiyatlarının tekstil ve hazırgiyim sektörü için tehdit oluşturduğunu söyledi. şankaya, “şu günlerde müşterilerimize fiyat vermeye çekiniyoruz. Zaten kur farkı sebebiyle çok düşük olan kar oranımız, pamuk fiyatlarıyla iyice eriyor” dedi. 



Yeşim Tekstil’in CEO’su da olan şankaya, yaptığı açıklamada, “beyaz altın” olarak nitelendirilen pamukta fiyatların rekora doğru gittiğini belirtti. Pamuğun Türkiye’de stratejik ürün olarak değerlendirilerek, üretiminin desteklenmesi gerektiğine değinen şankaya, pamuktaki fiyat artışının, son ayların en gözde yatırım aracı altını bile geride bıraktığına dikkati çekti. şankaya, pamuk fiyatları ve buna bağlı olarak iplik fiyatlarının 2009’un Temmuz ayından bu yana yüzde 100 oranında arttığını belirterek, “şu günlerde müşterilerimize fiyat vermeye çekiniyoruz. Zaten kur farkı sebebiyle çok düşük olan kar oranımız, pamuk fiyatlarıyla iyice eriyor. Hazır giyimci maliyetlerden dolayı sipariş reddeder hale geldi. Maliyetler artık o kadar zorluyor ki, fiyatların revize edilmesi yönünde sürekli görüşmeler yapıyor. Müşterimizden fiyat artışı istiyoruz” diye konuştu. 

Türkiye’nin 15 milyar dolar olan hazırgiyim ihracatının en büyük girdisi olan pamuğun, uygulanan yanlış tarım politikaları nedeniyle neredeyse üretilemez duruma geldiğini belirten şenol şankaya, şunları kaydetti:

“ABD’den en büyük pamuk alıcısının Türkiye olması, ekonomimiz adına büyük bir kayıp. Geçmişte 1 milyon 150 bin ton pamuk üreten Türkiye’nin pamuk üretimi bugün 400 bin ton seviyesine geriledi. Pamuk gibi değerli tarım ürünlerinin enerjide kullanılmasını da doğru bulmuyoruz. Türkiye olarak rekabet gücümüzü kaybetmemek ve bu sektördeki sürdürülebilirliğimizi sağlamak için önlem almalıyız, üretmeyen ülkeler sürdürülebilir büyümeyi sağlayamaz.”


21.09.2010 23:20 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üıldırtan fukaralık*

 

Hızla artan işsizlik ve yoksulluk, vatandaşı çıldırtan noktaya ulaşıyor. Muğla’da işten çıkarılan temizlik görevlisi G.S de (35) girdiği bunalımla intihara yeltendi. Polisler, genç kadını son anda kurtarabildi.

*Hırsızların gözdesi kasaplar!*
üTE yandan et fiyatlarının altınla yarışmaya başlaması, hırsızların da tercihlerini değiştirdi. Kuyumcular yerine kasaplara yönelen hırsızlar, yaklaşık 600 kilo et çalarken, canlı hayvan çalan 4 kişi tutuklandı.

*İnsanları çıldırttılar!*
Et fiyatının ok gibi fırladığı şu günlerde hırsızlar, kuyumcu dükkanları yerine kasapları tercih ederken, canlı hayvan hırsızları kendilerini ‘lüks otomobil’ ile kamufle ediyor. İşten çıkartılanlar ise intiharı dahi göze alıyor.

Türkiye’de artan işsizlik ve fukaralık insanları çıldırtan noktaya ulaştı. Parasızlıktan bunalıma düşenlerin en çıkar yolu ise intihar oldu. İntiharların giderek arttığını belirten uzmanlar buna fukaralığın ve dargelirliliğin neden olduğunu belirttiler. İnsanlar parasızlıktan akla hayale gelmeyecek hırsızlık yöntemleri geliştirmeye başladılar. Eskiden kuyumcu dükkanlarını soyanlar artan et fiyatları nedeniyle kasap dükkanlarını soymayı tercih eder duruma geldi. Lüks arabalarıyla hayvan hırsızlığı yapanlar da gelinen perişanlığın son çılgınlığı olarak nitelendirildi.


*İşsizlik çatıya çıkarttı*
Muğla’da işyerinden çıkarılan ve tekrar alınmak için yaptığı başvuru reddedilen kadın dört katlı belediye otoparkının çatısına çıkarar intihar girişiminde bulundu. Muğla Belediye tarafından özelleştirilen ORTEM’de yaklaşık 3 yıldır temizlik görevlisi olarak çalışan G.S. (35) işten çıkartıldı. Tekrar alınmak için yaptığı başvurudan sonuç alamayan kadın, şehir merkezindeki otoparkın çatısına çıktı ve korkuluklara tutunarak boşluğa sarktı. Vatandaşların haber vermesi üzerine olay yerine gelen polisler, ikna etmeye çalıştıkları kadını bir anlık dalgınlığından yararlanıp kollarından tutarak yukarıya çekti. 

*Et altından değerli*
Et fiyatlarının 35-40 liraya çıkması ise hırsızların tercihini değiştirdi!... Hırsızlar artık kuyumcular yerine fiyatları altınla yarışan kasap dükkanlarına dadandı. Amasya’nın Gümüşhacıköy ilçesinde bir kasaptan yaklaşık 300 kilo et çalındı. Saray Mahallesi’nde Niyazi Zeytünlü’ye ait kasap dükkanına dün akşam vitrin camını kırarak giren henüz kimliği belirlenemeyen kişi ya da kişiler, yaklaşık 300 kilo dana ve koyun etini alarak kaçtı. Hırsızlık olayı sabah Zeytünlü’nün işyerine gelmesiyle ortaya çıktı. İş yeri sahibi, hırsızların tavuk etlerine dokunmadığını söyledi. Geçen hafta da İstanbul’da bir kasaptan 300 kilogram et çalınmıştı.

*Lüks otoyla hayvan hırsızlığı* 
Muğla’nın Dalaman ilçesine bağlı Elçik köyünde dün akşam saatlerinde Erol Duman’a ait ahıra giren 4 kişi, 5 keçi ve 1 oğlağı çalarak lüks otomobillerinin bagajına koyup kaçtı. Yolda kimlik uygulaması yapan jandarmanın araçta yaptığı aramada çalıntı hayvanlar ile 2 silah bulundu. Hırsızlıktan sabıkalı olan H.A. (26) ile B.A. (19), E.K. (22) ve S.A. (26) işlemlerinin ardından sevk edildikleri adliyede mahkemece tutuklandı.


12/10/2010 - 23:36:00 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*SEFALET ZAMMI*

 

Milyonlarca emekliye soğuk duş! TV önünde Başbakan’ın müjdesini 
bekleyenler, 60 lira + yüzde 4’ü duyunca neye uğradığını şaşırdı...

*Enflasyona ezdirmemiş!..*
AKP’den emekliye ağır bir darbe daha geldi. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın açıkladığı oranlar, tam bir hayal kırıklığına yol açtı. Eski rakamları hatırlatan Erdoğan, emekliyi enflasyona ezdirmediklerini iddia etti.



*Hiçbir dernek beğenmedi*
TüRKİYE İşçi Emeklileri Derneği, Bağkur Emeklileri Derneği ve Tüm İşçi Emeklileri Derneği açıklamalarında da tepki hakimdi: Mağduriyetimiz giderilmedi. Seyyanen zam şart. Acilen İntibak Yasası istiyoruz.

*üığ gibi tepki yağıyor*
Emeklinin zam isyanı, sert ifadelerle internete de yansıdı. 
İşte bazı yorumlar: 
* Ben de size bu maaşın hesabını ilk seçimlerde sorarım!
* Emekli maaşımı Başbakan’a veriyorum. Geçinsin bakalım!
* Başbakan, yüzde 4’ü açıklarken hiç mi yüzün kızarmıyor?
* Yüzde 4 işte... Rakam cam-bazlığı yapıp canımızı sıkmayın.
* Utanç verici zam ama Başbakan öyle bir anlatıyor ki, sanki dünyaları vermiş!


*Emekliye sefalet zammı!*
Açlıkla boğuşan 7 milyon emekli beklediği zammı yine alamadı. Başbakan Erdoğan, en düşük emekli aylığına 60 TL’nin yanı sıra yüzde 4, en düşük Bağ-Kur emekli maaşına ise 80 lira yıllık zam yapıldığını açıkladı.

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, 2011 yılı Ocak ayında en düşük emekli maaşına en az 60 TL olmak üzere yüzde 4 oranında artış yapılacağını açıkladı. 2011 yılının tamamında emekli aylıklarını yüzde 21.7 ile yüzde 4 arasında artırılacağını belirten Başbakan Erdoğan, rakamsal olarak söylenmesi halinde en düşük emekli aylıklarına yıllık 80 TL ile 91 TL arasında artış sağlanacağını vurguladı. 

*Yüzde 4’lük zam geçerli olacak*
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, AKP Grup toplantısında 7 milyon SSK ve Bağ-Kur emeklisinin merakla beklediği 2011 yılı emekli maaşlarına zam oranını açıkladı. Başbakan Erdoğan, 2011 yılında emeklilere yapılacak artışın 2010 yılında olduğu gibi düşük aylık alanlara daha yüksek oranda artış gerçekleştirileceğini bildirdi. Başbakan Erdoğan, 2011 yılı Ocak ayında en düşük emekli maaşına en az 60 TL olmak üzere yüzde 4 oranında artış yapılacağını açıkladı. İlk 6 aydaki enflasyona bakılmadan, enflasyon daha düşük oranda çıksa dahi yüzde 4 oranındaki artışın aynen geçerli olacağını söyleyen Başbakan Erdoğan, 2011 yılının tamamında emekli aylıklarını yüzde 21.7 ile yüzde 4 arasında artırılacağını ifade etti. Başbakan Erdoğan, rakamsal olarak söylenmesi halinde en düşük emekli aylıklarına yıllık 80 TL ile 91 TL arasında artış sağlanacağını vurguladı. 

*Mali disiplin bozulmayacak*
Başbakan Erdoğan bu artışların mali boyutu hakkında da bilgi verdi. Emeklilere verilecek artışların Orta Vadeli Program’a ve 2011 yılı bütçesiyle tamamen uyumlu olduğunu söyleyen Erdoğan, “Kaynağını nereden buluyorsunuz diyenler, Orta Vadeli Program’a ve Bütçe’ye bakanlar, artışların bunlarla uyumlu olduğunu görecekler. Yani bütçe dengesinin bozulması, bütçeye ek yük getirilmesi, mali disiplinden taviz verilmesi asla söz konusu değil. Türkiye’nin şartlar iyileştikçe bunu emeklilerin maaşlarına, yaşam standartlarına azami düzeyde yansıtmaya devam edeceğiz” dedi.

*SGK işçi emeklisine 91 TL zam*
En düşük aylık alan Bağ-Kur tarım emeklisinin aylığı Ocak ayında 371 TL’den 434 TL’ye, Temmuz ayında ise 451 TL’ye çıkacak. En düşük Bağ-Kur emeklisinin aylığına 2011 yılında yüzde 21.7 oranında, 80 TL tutarında artış yapılacak. SGK Tarım emeklisinin en düşük aylığı 492 TL’den, Ocak ayında 555 TL’ye, Temmuz ayı artışıyla birlikte 577 TL’ye ulaşacak. Böylece SGK tarım emeklisi aylığı yıllık 85 TL, yani yüzde 17.3 oranında artacak. Bağkur Esnaf emeklisi aylığı Ocak ayında 511 TL’den, 574 TL’ye, Temmuz ayı artışıyla birlikte 597 TL’ye ulaşacak. Esnaf emeklisinin aylığına böylece 86 TL, yüzde 16.8 artış yapılacak. SGK işçi emeklisinin en düşük maaşı 648 TL’den 710 TL’ye çıkacak. Temmuz ayında da 739 TL’ye çıkacak. SGK işçi emeklisinin aylığı da 91 TL tutarında, yüzde 14 oranında artıyor. 

*Zam hayal kırıklığı yaşattı*
Açlıkla boğuşan milyonlarca emekli, yapılan çok düşük oranlı zamlara tepki gösterdi.

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın işçi ve BAğ-KUR emeklileri için açıkladığı zamlar emeklileri memnun etmedi. Emekli örgütleri büyük bir hayal kırklığı yaşadıklarını ifade ederken asıl beklentilerinin intibak yasası olduklarını belirtti.

*“İntibak Yasası’nı bekliyoruz”*
Türkiye İşçi Emeklileri Derneği Başkanı Kazım Ergün, “Bu zam emekliyi mutlu etti ya da üzdü dersek yanlış olur. üünkü henüz değerlendirme yapamadık” dedi. Ancak Ergün, emeklinin 40-50 liralık zamma razı olmadığını belirtti. “İşçi Memur Bağkur Emeklileri Derneği Başkanı Hamdi üz ise, Başbakan’ın kendilerinin açtığı davadan korktuğunu ileri sürdü. Asıl yapılması gerekenin emekliler arasındaki adaletsizliği ortadan kaldırmak olduğunu söyledi. Oransal yerine seyyanen zam yapılması gerektiğini ifade eden üz, intibak düzenlemesinin mutlaka yapılması gerektiğinin altını çizdi. Tüm işçi emeklileri derneği ikini Başkanı Yunus Atiktürk ise, zammın ümit etitkleri gibi olmadığını söyleyerek, “Biz intibak yasasını bekliyorduk. Bu zammı iç açıcı bulmadık. Emeklinin mağduriyeti giderilmedi ve istediğimiz zammı almadık” dedi. 

*‘Başbakanımız* 
*hiç alışverişe*
*çıkmıyor herhalde’*
Maaşlarına 3 kuruşluk zam yapılan emekliler tepkilerini internette dile getirdi: 
* Sadaka vermeye bayılıyor bu hükümet!
* Ben emekli maaşımı Başbakan’a veriyorum. 1 ay geçinsin bakalım, geçinebilecek mi? Bu emeklilerle alay etmek demektir...
* Emekli maaşları milletvekili maaş artımlarına paralel yada en azından onlar ile aynı yüzdede artılırılmalıdır. Hemde bu artış geriye doğruda işletilmelidir. Dengenin bozulduğu yıllara kadar.
* Başbakan... Emekliye yapılan bu yüzde 4’lük zammı açıklarken hiç mi yüzün kızarmadı?
* Sayın Başbakan’ımız zam oranını anlata anlata bitiremedi.. Sanırım konuşmaktan çarşı pazar gezemiyor.
* Ben size 750 TL maaşın hesabını seçimlerde sorarım.
* Et olmuş 40 lira, domates olmuş 4 lira... Benzin dünyanın en pahalısı. Kalkmışlar vatandaşa enflasyon tek haneli diyorlar. Bir de zamlara bak. 
* Rakam cambazlığı yapıp insanın canını sıkmayın. Yok % 21’miş, yok değişen oranlardaymış. Açık açık yüzde 4 zam yaptık deyin kurtulun. 
* Başbakan üstüne basa basa zam oranını açıklıyor. Bence bu zammı açıklamak bile utanç verici ama öyle bir anlatıyor ki zannedersin dünyaları vermiş...
* Sayın Başbakanımız hiç markete veya alışverişe çıkmıyor herhalde. üıkmış olsa herhalde bu kadar zam yapmaya vicdanı el vermez. Tabii biraz vicdan varsa...
* Kayıtlar yalan söylemez, isteyen yetkili inceleyebilir. Son 7 yılda aldığım zam tamı tamına 90 lira. şimdiki de %4. Bu yüzde 185, 174, 31 artışları hangi ülkede yaptılar anlamadım. Ben mi yanlış ülkedeyim bunlar mı başka ülkede anlamadım gitti. 


12/10/2010 - 23:42:44 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Türk tarımına en acı ipotek!*

 

*Muhalefet vekilleri, isyan etti*
Teslİmİyetçİ politikalarıyla Türk tarımı ve hayvancılığı bitiren AKP, çiftçiyi de yabancı bankaların insafına terk etti. Gelinen nokta muhalefet milletvekillerini de isyan ettirdi. MHP’li Erdal Sipahi, “İzmir Kiraz’da 31 köy, tarlalarını ipotek karşılığı yabancı bankaya feda etti” dedi.

*Kendini yaksa ödeyemez!..*
SIkIntIyI Meclis’e taşıyan MHP’li Oktay Vural, “Tarlalar ya hacizli ya ipotekli, üretici kredi kıskacında” diyerek içler acısı duruma dikkat çekerken, CHP’li Ensar üğüt “üiftçi icralık. 58 bin liralık borç 280 bin olmuş! Kendini yaksa ödeyemez! Birçok ilde tablo aynı” diye konuştu.

*Tarımı haciz dalgası sardı*
AKP iktidarının perişan ettiği çiftçinin durumu milletvekillerini de isyan ettirdi. Muhalefet sözcüleri, “58 bin TL borç 280 bine çıkmış, kendini yaksa ödeyemez. İzmir’de 51 köyden 31’i bir bankaya ipotekli” dedi 

*Haber: Sümeyra YILMAZ*

üiftçinin içinde bulunduğu durum milletvekillerini de isyan ettirdi. TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda konuşan muhalefet partisine mensup milletvekilleri, tarlaların hacizli ve ipotekli olduğuna dikkat çekti. CHP Ardahan Milletvekili Ensar üğüt de, çiftçinin borcunun kat kat katlandığını belirterek, “58 bin lira anapara 280 bin olmuş. Yani 280 bin lirayı bu adam kendini yaksa, bütün evini satsa ödeyemez” dedi. 

*Araziler ipotekli*
MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, “Yahu, tarlalar hacizli, ipotekli ya millette mal bırakmadı” diyerek çiftçinin içinde bulunduğu durumun içler acısı olduğunu kaydetti. MHP İzmir Milletvekili Erdal Sipahi de, “İzmir’de Kiraz ilçesinde 51 köyden 31 tanesi yabancı bir bankaya ipotek karşılığı tarlalarını feda etmiş durumda” dedi. 

*Köylü icralık oldu*
CHP Ardahan Milletvekili Ensar üğüt, Ardahan’da çiftçinin yüzde 98’inin icralık olduğunu belirterek, şöyle dedi: “460 kişi borcu 3,5 milyon lira. Ardahan merkez bu. üıldır Tarım Kredi Kooperatifinde 55 kişinin toplam 270 bin lira borcu var, şu anda hacizde. Hanak Tarım Kredi Kooperatifi var- Damal, Posof, Ortakent ve Hanak, üçü bir arada- 80 köyde 1,150 kişi icralık. şu anda herkes icrayla boğuşuyor. Bu insanlar nasıl hayvan yetiştirecek? Göle Tarım Kredi Kooperatifi, 400 ortaklı, yine icralık ve 1 milyon 100 bin lira Gölelilerin borcu var Tarım Kredi Kooperatifi’ne. Belgeyle konuşuyorum. üayırbaşı, Göle’nin bir köyüdür. üayırbaşı’nda da 116 ortak var, 350 bin lira icralık dosya var arkadaşlar.” 

*Borçlar katlanarak arttı*
Türkiye’nin birçok ilinde aynı tablonun olduğuna, vatandaşın borcunun katlanarak arttığına dikkat çeken üğüt sözlerine şöyle devam etti: “Konya, 58 bin lira anapara 280 bin olmuş. Ziraat Bankası. Beyza İrinci. İsmini söylemekte sakınca bulmadığım için söylüyorum. Yani 280 bin lirayı bu adam kendini yaksa, bütün arazisini satsa ödeyemez. şimdi, niye et ithal ediyoruz, onu anlatmaya çalışıyorum. Amasya Suluova,’da 50 bin lira faizle 146 bin lira olmuş arkadaşlar. Ankara’da 46 bin lira 167 bin lira olmuş.” 


24/10/2010 - 23:28:45 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*İcradan satılık et*



Yüksek fiyatlarıyla rekora koşan et, icralık ürünler arasına da girdi. İstanbul'daki bir borçluya ait 100 kilogram et, 1.200 lira muhammen bedelle icraya düştü

Türkiye'de bir türlü aşağı çekilemeyen et fiyatları ilginç hikayelere konu olmaya başladı. İcralık.com'dan alınan bilgiye göre, muhammen bedeli 1.200 lira olarak belirlenen 100 kilogram et icradan satışa çıktı. Ancak ete ilk ihalede alıcı çıkmadı. Kilogram başına 7.2 lira bedel belirlenen ilk ihalede satılamayan icralık et, 26 Ekim Salı günü 4.8 lira ikinci ihale bedeliyle satışa çıkacak. 100 kilogram et ihalesinin yanı sıra, 50 kilogram sucuk, 100 kavanoz reçel, 16 petek bal, 16 teneke zeytin de salı günü ihale yoluyla satılacak. Yine 18 bin lira muhammen bedelle 6 adet inek ve 200 lira muhammen bedelle 1 adet 4 aylık buzağı icradan satışa çıktı. İlk ihalede satılamayan inekler ve buzağı da salı günü yapılacak ihalede alıcı bekleyecek. 


24 Ekim 2010 / *SABAH*

----------


## bozok

*Batık kredide patlama!*

 

Batık kredi miktarı 5 yılda üç kat artarken bankalar emlak zengini olmaya devam ediyor. Bankalar el koydukları fındık bahçesine, dershaneye, ahıra, otlağa internet üzerinden müşteri arıyor.

Ankara Ticaret Odası (ATO) batık kredi miktarının son 5 yılda yaklaşık üç kat artarak 7 milyar 807 milyon liradan 21 milyar liraya çıkarken, bankaların alacaklarına karşılık icra yoluyla elkoydukları gayrimenkul sayısında da patlama yaşandığını bildirdi. ATO, bankaların, elkoydukları ipotekli gayrimenkullere, tıpkı emlakçılar gibi detaylı bilgiler içeren fotoğraflı ilanlar yoluyla internet üzerinden müşteri aradığını açıkladı. ATO, “Emlakçıbank” başlığıyla gerçekleştirdiği araştırmada elde ettiği bilgileri, yazılı bir açıklamayla duyurdu. Araştırmaya göre bazı bankaların internet sitelerinde satılık gayrimenkulün çok sayıda fotoğrafı, uydu görüntüsü, açık adresi ve yol tarifi, son imar durumu, varsa teknik ya da hukuki kusurları gibi ayrıntılar bile yer alıyor. Kısa sürede alıcı bulmak için gayrimenkullerin fiyatları piyasa rayicinin altında tutuluyor. Alıcı isterse, satın almaya talip olduğu gayrimenkulü, en yakın banka şubesindeki görevlinin yardımıyla görmeye de gidebiliyor.

*Ne ararsan var*
Bankaların elinde konut, villa, dükkan, bina, fabrika, arsa, tarla gibi gayrimenkullerin yanı sıra un değirmeni, düğün salonu, fındık kırma fabrikası, alışveriş merkezi, balık lokantası, süpermarket, çiftlik, otel, pansiyon, dershane, benzin istasyonu, bağ, kestane bahçesi, incir bahçesi, kavaklık, samanlık, otlak ve fırın gibi gayrimenkuller de bulunuyor. 5 Ekim 2010 tarihi itibariyle, elinde en çok gayrimenkul bulunan banka Halk Bankası... Bankanın elinde bin 501 adet gayrimenkul bulunuyor. Bu gayrimenkullerin toplam değeri ise 235 milyon liraya yaklaşıyor. 

*Emlak zengini 3 banka* 
Vakıfbank bin 492 adet gayrimenkul ile ikinci sırada yer alıyor. Bankanın elinde 403 milyon lira değerinde gayrimenkul bulunuyor. İş Bankası bin 174 gayrimenkul ile gayrimenkul zengini bankalar arasında üçüncü sırada yer alıyor. Bu gayrimenkullerin değeri yaklaşık 227,5 milyon lirayı buluyor. Sadece bu üç bankanın elindeki gayrimenkullerin toplam değeri 865 milyon lirayı geçti.


*Satışlar internetten*
Bankalar ellerindeki gayrimenkulleri yazılı olarak teklif alma ya da açık artırma usulü ile satışa sunuyor. Teklif verme prosedürü bankaların internet sitesinde anlatılıyor. Ayrıca, gayrimenkul satış şartnamesi, satın alma teklifi örneği, satış ve borçlanma protokolü gibi belgelere de sanal ortamda ulaşılabiliyor. Listede belirtilen rakamlar, gayrimenkullerin yaklaşık değerlerini ifade ediyor. Kesin satış tutarları ise tüm teklifler değerlendirildikten sonra ortaya çıkıyor. Banka en yüksek teklifi veren müşteriye gayrimenkulü satıyor. Satışlar peşin olarak gerçekleştiriliyor.



30/10/2010 - 12:35:08 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Kredi borçlusunu şoke eden mektup*



*KKDF oranının yüzde 10'dan yüzde 15'e çıkarılmasının ardından bankalar kredi kullandırdıkları müşterilerine mektup yollamaya başladı*

Kaynak Kullanım Destekleme Fonu'na yapılan zam kredi borcunu ödeyenlere ek maliyet getirdi. Bankalar müşterilerine mektupla bu durumu bildirmeye başladı. 

Hükümetin ekonomide yeni finansal riski önlemek amacıyla Kaynak Kullanımı Destekleme Fonu’na (KKDF) yaptığı zam, daha önce tüketici kredisi çekenlere ek yük getirecek. Bankadan 100 bin lira kredi kullanan bir vatandaşın aylık geri ödemelerine, kredinin faizine göre, 100 liraya yakın ek maliyet yansıyacak. Bankalar, sözleşmelerinde yer alan maddelere dayanarak bu maliyetin müşteriye yansıtılacağını kredi çekenlere gönderdiği mektupla bildiriyor. Uygulama yaklaşık 9 milyon vatandaşı ilgilendiriyor.

Hükümet KKDF kesintisini kriz döneminde tüketici kredilerinin maliyetini düşürmek ve iç talebi canlandırmak için yüzde 15’ten yüzde 10’a indirdi. Krizin yaraları sarılmaya başlayınca bu kez kredilerdeki hızlı artışın ekonomiyi ısıtabileceği kaygısıyla KKDF kesintileri bu aydan itibaren yeniden yüzde 15’e yükseltildi.

*Sözleşmeye dayandırıyorlar* 

Tüketici hakları avukatı Arzu Dirican, bu artışın önceden alınmış kredilere de yansıtılmasının, kredi sözleşmelerinde yer alan bazı ‘ayrıntı maddelere’ dayandırıldığını söyledi.

Dirican, her sözleşmede biçimi farklı olsa da tüm sözleşmelerde “Vergi ve fon kesitlerinde meydana gelecek değişiklikler, kredi kullanıcısına yansıtılır” maddesine benzer ifadeler yer aldığını belirtti. Dirican’a göre, fon kesintilerindeki artışın yalnızca yeni kullanılan kredilere yansıtılması gerekiyor. Tüketici Dernekleri Federasyonu (TüDEF) Genel Başkanı Ali üetin ise yaptığı açıklamada uygulamanın durdurulması için dava açmaya hazırlandıklarını belirtti. üetin, “Yasalar çok açık, herhangi bir düzenleme geriye doğru uygulanamaz” dedi. (Radikal)


04.11.2010 10:26 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Sonunda bu da oldu!*

**

*İcradan ev, araba, yazlık, yat hatta genelev alanlar oldu. Ancak bu kez satışa çıkarılan bina...* 

Ancak bir cami ilk kez icradan kelepir fiyata satışa çıkıyor. üstelik müezzin evi ve kuran kursu binasıda dahil. Fiyat ise 155 bin TL.

Habertürk'ün haberine göre, daha önce ev, genelev ve et bile icralık olmuşken, “Bu kadar da olmaz” dedirtecek cinsten bir durum da şimdi Kahramanmaraş’ta yaşanıyor.

İcralık malların ucuz fiyattan alım satımlarına aracılık eden İcralik.com’un Genel Müdürü Can Emrah üzoral’ın verdiği bilgilere göre, Yenişehir Mahallesi’nde bulunan Uncular Camii, yanında bulunan Kur’an Kursu ve imam ile müezzin evi ve Hayrullah Mahallesi’nde bulunan 12 şubat Stadyumu, Kahramanmaraş İcra Hukuk Mahkemesi kararıyla açık artırma usulü yapılmak suretiyle satışa çıkarıldı. 12 şubat Stadyumu 1, 512,50 TL, Uncular Camii, Kur’an Kursu, imam ile müezzin evi ise 153.288,26 TL bedelle açık artırma usulü satılacak.

Cami ve stadyumun icra satış ilanında “Zemini inşaat yapmaya müsait”, “Alt yapısı tamamlanmıştır”, “Her türlü belediye hizmetlerinden yararlanabilir”, “Merkezi bir yerdedir, etrafında yapılaşmalar vardır” yazıyor.

Stadyum, cami, müezzin ve imam evi satışları bu Cuma yani 26 Kasım 2010 tarihinde gerçekleştirilecek. Kimin satın alacağı şimdilik bilinmez ama açık artırmanın dikkat çekecek olması şüphesiz.

*AüIK ARTIRMAYA KATILMAK İSTEYENLERE İLGİNü UYARILAR* 

- Açık artırmaya katılacakların, alınacak yerler için yüzde 20 pey akçesi (kaparo) vermesi gerekiyor.
- Eğer bu parayı vermiyorlarsa bankadan teminat mektubu getirmesi şart.
- Satış peşin para ile yapılacak.
- Alıcı açık artırmayı kazandıktan sonra 10 gün içinde ödemeyi yapmak zorunda.


22.11.2010 12:39 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Dört kişilik ailenin açlık sınırı 862 TL* 

 

*Türk-İş’in araştırmasına göre dört kişilik bir ailenin açlık sınırı Kasım ayında 862 TL, yoksulluk sınırı 2 bin 807 TL olarak gerçekleşti.*

Türk-İş’in araştırmasına göre Kasım ayında dört kişilik bir ailenin açlık sınırı 862 TL, yoksulluk sınırı 2 bin 807 TL oldu. Mutfak enflasyonunda yıllık ortalama artış yüzde 11.84 olarak gerçekleşti. 

üalışanların ailesiyle birlikte “insana yakışır” geçim koşullarına sahip olması temel hak ve özgürlükler arasında yer almaktadır. Sosyal politika aracı olarak bu amacın gerçekleştirilmesinde asgari ücret uygulamasının büyük önemi ve etkisi bulunmıyor. ünümüzdeki ay toplanacak olan Asgari ücret Tespit Komisyonu’nun yapacağı çalışmalar sonucu belirlenecek asgari ücret tutarı, yaşamını aldığı ücretle sürdüren milyonlarca kişiyi doğrudan ilgilendiriyor. Son günlerde sıklıkla tartışılmakta olan “Beyaz Türk” veya “Siyah Türk” tanımından daha da öncelikli olan “Yoksul Türk” ve içinde bulunduğu ağır geçim koşulları.

Eklenti 102 

Türkiye İşçi Sendikaları Konfederasyonu (TüRK-İş) tarafından Aralık 1987’den bu yana aralıksız olarak her ay “açlık ve yoksulluk sınırı” araştırması yapmaktadır. Dört kişilik bir ailenin sağlıklı, dengeli ve yeterli beslenebilmesi için yapılması gereken gıda harcaması tutarı (açlık sınırı) ile birlikte giyim, konut (kira, elektrik, su, yakıt), ulaşım, eğitim, sağlık ve benzeri ihtiyaçlar için yapılması zorunlu diğer harcamaların toplam tutarı (yoksulluk sınırı) çalışanların geçim koşullarını değerlendirmek için önemli veriler sağlamakta.

TüRK-İş’in hesaplamalarına göre Kasım 2010 itibariyle açlık sınırı 862 lira ve yoksulluk sınırı 2.807 lira olarak gerçekleşti.

Ailenin sadece mutfak harcaması için yapması gereken harcama tutarı geçen yıla göre 84 lira artış göstermiştir. Toplam harcama tutarı ise son bir yılda 275 lira artmıştır. Oysa halen yürürlükte olan net aylık asgari ücret 599,12 liradır. Bir başka ifadeyle, bugün ele geçen asgari ücret günlük sadece 19,97 liradır. Bu tutarla, işçinin ailesi ile birlikte beslenmesi, giyinmesi, kira ödemesi, elektrik, su, yakıt, ulaşım, eğitim, sağlık vb zorunlu giderlerini karşılayabilmesi nasıl mümkün olacaktır? Bir günlük çalışmanın karşılığı elde edilen asgari ücretle ancak bir kilogram kıyma et alınabilmekte.

Dört kişilik ailenin insan onuruna yaraşır bir geçim düzeyi sağlayabilmek için yapması gereken günlük harcama bugün yaklaşık 94 liradır ve geçerli asgari ücretin neredeyse 5 katı.

Ekonomide yaşanan kriz ve yaygınlaşan işsizlikle birlikte dar ve sabit gelirli yoksul bireylerin geçim koşulları daha da ağırlaşmıştır. İktisaden dar ve sabit gelirli milyonlarca kesimin durumunun iyileştirilmesi gündemin öncelikli konusu olarak önemini korumakta.

“Açlık ve Yoksulluk Sınırı” çalışmasında hesaplamaya temel olan gıda maddelerinin fiyatları, Konfederasyonumuzca piyasadan, market ve semt pazarları sürekli ve düzenli olarak dolaşılarak doğrudan tespit edilmektedir. üalışma bu niteliğiyle bağımsız ve tüketici fiyatlarındaki artış eğilimini yansıtan “öncü gösterge” niteliği taşımakta.

Son aylarda gıda fiyatlarındaki artış eğilimi gerek TüRK-İş ve gerek TüİK verilerinde devam etmektedir. Aşağıdaki grafikte yıllık ortalama endeks artış eğilimi yer almakta.

TüRK-İş’in verileri temel alındığında Kasım 2010 ayı itibariyle “mutfak enflasyonu”ndaki değişim şöyle olmuştur:

•Ankara’da yaşayan dört kişilik bir ailenin “gıda için” yapması gereken asgari harcama tutarı bir önceki aya göre yüzde 0,20 oranında artmıştır.
•Yılın ilk onbir ayı itibariyle artış oranı yüzde 8,46’dır.
•Gıda enflasyonunda oniki ay itibariyle artış oranı yüzde 10,85 oranında gerçekleşmiştir.

----------


## bozok

*Yürek burkan bir gözlem

*Sevgili Can Ataklı; 21 Kasım 2010 günü mahalle kasabına gittim. Kasaba gelen bir vatandaş utana sıkıla elindeki paketi kasaba verdi. Kasap fiyat söyledi parasını aldı gitti. Kasaba* “Hayrola”* dedim *“Nedir bu?” Meğer parası olmayanlar Kurban Bayramı’nda gelen etleri kasaba para karşılığında satıyorlarmış.* Durum bu kadar vahim demek ki. Yazıp duyurursanız halk ve yöneticiler okusun. Olayın geçtiği yer Kırklareli’dir. Bilgilerinize, selamlar. 

ş.M


*Can ATAKLI* / VATAN GZT. / 27 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*RAPOR HALİMİZİ ANLATIYOR*



03.12.2010 03:06

Milli Gelir hesaplanmasında yapılan bir düzeltme ile dünyanın en büyük 15’inci ekonomisi olmuşuz, bununla bir kesim politikacılar, medya mensupları ve sermaye örgütleri övünüyor.

Düzeltme ile ilgili tartışmaları bir kenara bırakalım, Milli Gelir bir ülkede yaşayan yurttaşlar arasında mal ve hizmetler tüketiminin nasıl dağıtıldığını göstermiyor. Ancak ülkelerin güç ve toplumsal birliği, milli gelirin ne ölçüde eşit dağılımı ile birlikte ölçülüyor. Biri yer,diğeri bakar,kıyamet ondan kopar deyişi unutulmamalı.

Bu doğrultuda Birleşmiş Milletler Kalkınma Programı’nın(BMKP) 2010 yılı için hazırladığı rapor bize ışık tutuyor(*www.undp.org.tr,erişim tarihi;30 Kasım 2010)* Rapor,Kasım 2010 tarihli gazetelerde de yayınlandı. Raporda yer alan ülkeler, insani gelişme açısından* “üok Yüksek”, “ Yüksek”, “Orta Düzey” ve “Düşük Düzey”* olarak sınıflandırılmış bulunuyor. Raporda, milli gelirin ne ölçüde eşit dağıtılması gerektiğini bildiren birçok ölçüt var. Bunlar arasında;İnsani Gelişme İndeksi(İGİ),Eşitliğe Uyarlanmış İnsani Gelişme İndeksi(EUİGİ),üok Boyutlu Yoksulluk İndeksi(üBYİ) ve Cinsiyet Eşitsizliği İndeksi(CEİ) gibi ölçütler öne çıkıyor.

*EşİTSİZLİK İNDEKSİNDE TüRKİYE üüüNCü LİGDE*
Birleşmiş Milletler’in hazırladığı iki insani gelişme indeksi var. Bunlarda birincisi, İnsani Gelişme İndeksi, ikincisi ise Eşitliğe Uyarlanmış İnsani Gelişme İndeksi. İGİ’de 169 ülke arasında 83’üncü sıradayız. Bu indeksin hesaplanmasında, uzun ve sağlıklı yaşam, eğitim olanaklarına erişim ve uygun bir yaşam standardı gibi üç temel ölçüt göz önüne alınmış. Ancak burada ortalamalardan yararlanılmış,bir başka deyişle ulusal gelirin eşitçilik temelinde gerçekleştirildiğini varsayan bir yöntemle hesaplama yapılmış.Bu nedenle gerçeği tam olarak yansıtmıyor.

BM, bu yanıltıcı durumu gidermek için EUİGİ’yi geliştirmiş.Bu indeksin hesaplanmasında,birinci indeksteki ölçütlere ek olarak,anılan hizmetlerin toplumda nasıl dağıtıldığı da dikkate alınmış. EUİGİ’de Türkiye’nin puanı ve yeri daha da geride. Burada önemli bir nokta var. İGİ ile EUİGİ arasındaki fark oldukça büyük. Bu fark,Türkiye’de gelişmenin dengeli bir şekilde seyretmediğini, milli gelir dağılımının oldukça adaletsiz olduğunu gösteriyor. EUİGİ olarak Türkiye, Orta Düzey ülkeler, örneğin Latin ve Orta Amerika arasında bir yere sahip.

Diğer yandan anılan insani indekslerinde Türkiye’nin düşük puana sahip olmasında yaşam sürelerinin ve eğitim düzeyinin zayıf olmasının önemli rolleri var. Türkiye’de ortalama yaş,72 yıl dolayında. Ortalama eğitim süresi ise 6.5 yıl. Türkiye,5.7 yıl ile Arap ülkelerine yakın. İran 7.2 yıl ile Türkiye’den daha iyi.

*YOKSULLUK İNDEKSİNDE TüRKİYE NAL TOPLAMIş* 
üok Boyutlu Yoksulluk İndeksi ise, eğitim,sağlık ve diğer yaşam koşullarındaki yoksulluk düzeyini gösteren bir ölçüt. Rapora göre,Türkiye nüfusunun yüzde 19’u yoksulluk sınırında.Bir başka deyişle neredeyse beş kişiden biri yoksul.Türkiye,yoksulluk indeksinde dünyanın en kötü durumda ülkelerinden biri.

Brezilya ile Türkiye’nin üBYİ’leri aynı. Hani Brezilya da dünyanın yeni parlayan ülkeler arasında sayılmıyor mu?

*CİNSİYET EşiTSİZLİğİNDE DURUM NE ?*
Cinsiyet Eşitsizliği İndeksi, üreme sağlığı, kadının eğitim durumu,siyasete katılımı ve ekonomideki yeri ve etkinliği gibi bir dizi ölçüt üzerinden hesaplanıyor.Türkiye , bu sıralamada 138 ülke arasında 77’inci geliyor.

Türkiye,bu sıradaki yeriyle üreme sağlığı ve eğitim düzeyiyle Orta Düzey gelişme grubunda.İşgücü ve siyasete katılımda ise Düşük Düzeyde.Türkiye,cinsiyet eşitsizliği açısından Arap ülkelerine benziyor.

*BİRLEşMİş MİLLETLER’İN GüR DEDİğİ*
Kimsenin kimseyi kandırmaya hakkı yok. Birleşmiş Milletler’in hazırladığı rapor bize çıplak gerçekleri gösteriyor. Kısaca;

• Türkiye, eşitsizlik indeksinde üçüncü kümede,
• Yoksulluk indeksinde en yüksek puana sahip ülkeler arasında,
• Kadının toplum içinde yeri yüz kızartıcı bir durumda.

üzetle Türkiye, dünyanın en büyük 15’inci büyük ekonomisine sahipdir deniliyor. Bununla birlikte bu büyüklüğün dışa bağımlı sıcak para girişinden kaynaklanması, ödemeler dengesinin sürekli açık vermesi, iç ve dış borçların çok yüksek düzeyde oluşu, bankacılık, sigortacılık ve organize gıda sektörlerin yabancıların denetiminde olması görmezlikten geliniyor. Salt milli gelirin büyüklüğü, Türkiye’nin toplumsal sağlığının iyi olmasını göstermiyor. Büyük ekonomi demek, aynı zamanda eşitlikçilik temelinde işleyen sağlık ve eğitim sistemine, düzgün insan ilişkilerine,düzgün kent yapılarına ,kısaca iyi çalışan bir sistemi yaratan bir ekonomi demektir.Bu nitelendirmelere Türkiye ne kadar yakındır ya da uzaktır? 

Birleşmiş Milletler’in 2010 yılı için bildirdiği insani gelişme indeksleri bunun en somut göstergeleridir. Bunun nedeni, milli gelirin eşitlikçi bir şekilde dağıtımını sağlayan ekonomi politikalarından yoksunluğudur. Ortaya çıkan durum, dışa bağımlı yeni-liberal olarak adlandırılan politikaların sonucudur. Türkiye’de yeni-liberal politikalarla özelleştirmeler yapılmış, devletin ekonomideki payı neredeyse sınırlanmış,ancak sermayeye para aktarmanın yolları açılmıştır.Emek kesimi unutulmuştur.Emek-sermaye çelişkisini perdelemek için dinsel ve etnik çelişkilerin ortaya çıkarılması destek görmüştür.Burada sermaye kesimi ile birlikte hareket eden ikinci cumhuriyetçiler de rolleri olmuştur. Doğru olanı, ekonomik büyüme ile birlikte milli gelirin daha eşitlikçi bir şekilde dağılımını sağlayacak politikalardır.

Belirtmekte yarar var. Kimileri, anılan politikalar yerine sosyal piyasa ekonomisi olarak adlandırılan politikaların bir seçenek olduğunu söylüyorlar. Bu yaklaşım en azında bir yanıltmacadır.

Seçenek, kapitalist olmayan, onu sınırlayan ekonomi politikalardan geçiyor. Bu yol bize yabancı değil. Ağırlıklı olarak 1929 Dünya Ekonomik Buhranı’ndan sonra planlı ekonominin egemen olduğu, devletçi ve halkçı bir yol denendi yurdumuzda. Türkiye en hızlı kalkınma hızını o yıllarda gerçekleştirdi. Buradan şöyle bir ders çıkaralım; Günümüzde de iç kaynakları harekete geçirerek hem ekonomik büyümeyi gerçekleştirecek, hem de yolsuzluk ve yoksulluğu ortadan kaldıracak bir ekonomik düzen gerekli.


*Prof.Dr.Mustafa Kaymakçı*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Ekmekte promosyon dönemi*

 

Gelir seviyesinin giderek düşmesi özellikle Anadolu’da yine ev ekmeğine dönüşü beraberinde getirince satışları artırmak isteyen fırıncıları promosyona yöneltti. Kastamonu’nun Bozkurt İlçesi’ndeki iki ekmek fabrikası sahipleri promosyonlu satışa başladı.Fabrikaların satış noktalarının birinde “iki al bir öde, halka hizmet hakka hizmettir” diğerinde ise “promosyon bir alana bir bedava” diye tabelalar asıldı.Bu arada, Belediye ve üzel İdare üalışanları Birliği Sendikası (Bem-Bir-Sen) verilerine göre, geçen ay Türkiye’de açlık sınırı 926, yoksulluk sınırı 2 bin 520 liraya ulaştı. 


04/12/2010 - 22:32:39 / *YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Gazinin yürek burkan dramı!*

**

*Evine haciz gelen gazi eşiyle el ele ölüme gitti*

Kıbrıs gazisi Ergün Caner, bankaya 84 bin liralık borcunu ödeyemeyince “Gururuma yediremedim. Eşimle intihara karar verdik. Karım bensiz yaşayamaz” notu bırakıp, önce eşi Meryem’i sonra kendini vurdu.

İzmir’in Torbalı İlçesi’nde, 30 yıldır evli olan Meryem ve Ergün Caner çiftinin evinden, dün saat 11.30 sıralarında silah sesi gelmesi üzerine, komşuları durumu polise bildirdi. Eve gelen polis, açık bırakıldığı anlaşılan kapıdan içeri girdiklerinde, Caner çiftini yataklarında kanlar içinde buldu.

  

Polisin yaptığı ilk incelemede, Kıbrıs gazisi Ergün Caner’in ruhsatlı tabancasıyla önce eşini yatağında başından vurduğu, ardından yanına uzanıp elini tutuktan sonra ağzına dayadığı aynı tabancayla canına kıydığı anlaşıldı. Evde yapılan aramada Ergün Caner’in birini yakınlarına, diğeri de savcılığa hitaben yazdığı iki mektup bulundu. Olayla ilgili soruşturma başlatan polis, çocukları olmayan Caner çiftinin yakınlarının ifadelerine başvurdu. Ergün Caner’in olaydan önce 15 yaşındaki yeğeni Ali Berke Tanıç’a telefon edip, “Seni ben büyüttüm. Hakkını helal et. Borçlarım nedeniyle canıma kıyıyorum” dediği belirlendi. üiftçilik yapan Ergün Caner’in bir süre önce bir bankadan kredi çekerek ev aldığını belirten akrabası Okşan Bakır, “Bankaya 84 bin lira borcu vardı. üdeyemeyince, evine haciz işlemi başlatılmış” dedi. Kıbrıs gazisi Ergün Caner yakınlarına bıraktığı mektupta, “Borcum vardı. Bunu gururuma yediremedim. Bu yüzden eşimle intihara karar verdik. Karım bensiz yaşayamaz. Birbirimizi çok seviyoruz. Bu nedenle intihara karar verdik. Bizi affedin” diye yazdı.

Ergün Caner’in eşini vurduktan sonra, amcasının kızı Yasemin Taniç’i telefonla arayıp, “Biz intihara karar verdik, helalleştik. Yengeni öldürdüm. şimdi de ben intihar ediyorum. Hakkınızı helal edin” dediği ortaya çıktı.




21.12.2010 20:21 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Vatandaşın yarısından çoğu bankalara çalışıyor!*

 

Ankara Ticaret Odası (ATO), Türkiye'de banka kredilerinin hızla artması, çeşitlenmesi ve kredi alma koşullarının kolaylaşmasıyla, nüfusun yarısından fazlasının bankalara borçlu hale geldiğini bildirdi. şirketler ve vatandaştan oluşan kredi müşterisi sayısı geçen yıl eylül ayı sonu itibarıyla 40 milyon 980 bine, bankalara olan kredi borcu 475 milyar liraya yükseldi.

ATO'nun, Türkiye Cumhuriyet Merkez Bankası (TCMB) ve Bankacılık Düzenleme ve Denetleme Kurumu (BDDK) verilerine dayanarak yaptığı yazılı açıklamaya göre, Eylül 2010 sonu itibarıyla, vatandaşların tüketici kredisi, taşıt kredisi, konut kredisi, kredi kartı borçları ile şirketlerin bankalardan sağladıkları kredilerin toplamını oluşturan nakdi krediler, bir yılda yüzde 48,3 artarak 469,4 milyar liraya çıktı.

*-TüKETİM İüİN KREDİ İşLETME KREDİLERİNE YAKLAşTI-*

üzel ve kamu bankaları olmak üzere tüm bankacılık sektörünün kullandırdığı kredi, yurt dışından sağlanan kredilerle birlikte geçen yıl eylül sonu itibarıyla 475 milyar 659 milyon liraya ulaştı.

Bankacılık sektörü kredileri içinde, tüketicilerin kullandığı konut, otomobil ve ihtiyaç kredilerinden oluşan toplam tüketici kredilerinin tutarı, iş kurmak ya da işletmeye sermaye sağlamak amacıyla kullanılan işletme kredilerine yaklaştı. Aynı dönemde kullanılan tüketici kredileri 116 milyar 850 milyon liraya ulaşırken, işletme kredileri tutarı 118 milyar 828 milyon lira oldu.

İhracat kredilerinin 31 milyar 534 milyon liraya ulaştığı söz konusu dönemde, diğer yatırım kredileri 23 milyar 973 milyon lira, diğer krediler 141 milyar 569 milyon lirayı buldu.

Vatandaşların kredi kartı borçları ise 42 milyar 906 milyon liraya yükseldi.

*-KREDİ BORCU MİLLİ GELİRİN YüZDE 44'ü-*

Geçen yıl eylül ayı sonu itibarıyla bankaların kullandırdığı kredi 2008 yılına göre yüzde 23,8 artış gösterse de Türkiye'de banka kredilerinin milli gelire oranı AB ülkelerine kıyasla düşük seviyede seyrediyor. Aynı dönemde banka kredileri 1 trilyon 60 milyar 499 milyon liralık gayrisafi yurt içi hasılanın (GSYH) yüzde 44'ünü oluşturdu. Bu oran, GSYH'nin 950 milyar 534 milyon lira olduğu 2008 yılında yüzde 38,7 seviyesinde bulunuyordu.

Avrupa Merkez Bankasının (ECB) verilerine göre, AB ülkelerinden Slovenya'da toplam kredilerin tutarı milli gelirle aynı seviyede iken, Belçika, Estonya, Letonya, İtalya, Fransa, Almanya, Avusturya, İsveç, Portekiz, İspanya, Hollanda, Danimarka, İrlanda, İngiltere, Kıbrıs ve Malta'da bankaların kullandırdığı kredilerin miktarı GSYH'lerinin üzerine çıkmış durumda. 

*-NüFUSUN YARISINDAN FAZLASI BORüLU-*

BDDK verilerine göre, Eylül 2010 sonu itibarıyla, kişi ve şirketlerden oluşan bankaların kredi müşterisi sayısının 40 milyon 980 bine yükseldiği belirtilen ATO açıklamasında, Adrese Dayalı Nüfus Kayıt Sistemi verilerine göre, Türkiye nüfusunun 72 milyon 561 bin kişi olduğu dikkate alındığında ve her bir kredi borçlusu bir kişi sayıldığında nüfusun yüzde 56,5'inin bankalara borçlu olduğunun ortaya çıktığı kaydedildi.

Bankaların kredi müşterisi sayısı 2006 yılı sonunda 29 milyon 177 bin iken, 2007'de 27 milyon 712 kişiye düştüğü ifade edilen açıklamaya göre, küresel krizin etkilerinin görülmeye başlamasıyla birlikte 2008 yılında kredi müşterisi sayısı artarak, 34 milyon 194 bin kişiye, 2009 yılında da 38 milyon 181 bin kişiye yükseldi.

Bankaların kredi kartı müşterisi sayısı ise Eylül 2010 sonu itibarıyla 27 milyon 356 bin kişi oldu.

*-EN BORüLU İSTANBUL, EN AZ BORüLU MUş-*

Nakdi kredilerin il bazında dağılımına bakıldığında, en borçlu il İstanbul oldu. İstanbul'un, bankalara olan kredi borcu, 193 milyar 236 milyon lirayla toplam nakdi kredilerin yüzde 41'ine karşılık geldi. İstanbulluların kullandığı kredi miktarı Eylül 2009 sonuna göre de yüzde 52,3 arttı. 12 milyon 915 bin kişinin yaşadığı İstanbul'da kişi başına düşen borç 14 bin 962 lira oldu.

Bankalara en çok borcu bulunan ikinci il ise Ankara olarak kayıtlara geçti. Ankaralıların kredi borcu Eylül 2010 sonu itibarıyla 59 milyar 931 milyon liraya yükselirken, 4 milyon 650 bin nüfuslu Ankara'da kişi başına 12 bin 886 lira kredi borcu düştü.

Bankalardan kullanılan nakdi krediler sıralamasında kişi başına 8 bin liralık borçla Antalya üçüncü sırada yer aldı. Antalya'yı kişi başına 7 bin 857 liralık borçla Kocaeli, 6 bin 657 liralık borçla İzmir, 5 bin 597 liralık borçla Denizli, 5 bin 574 liralık borçla Muğla, 5 bin 532 liralık borçla Bursa, 5 bin 446 liralık borçla Hatay, 5 bin 297 liralık borçla Zonguldak izledi. 

Kişi başına en az kredi borcu bulunan il ise 635 lirayla Muş oldu. Muş'u 696 lira ile Hakkari, 747 lira ile Ağrı izledi. Kişi başına en az kredi borcu bulunan diğer iller bin 113 lirayla Van, bin 130 lirayla şırnak, bin 224 lirayla Bitlis, bin 261 lirayla Bingöl, bin 289 lirayla Mardin, bin 301 lirayla Batman ve bin 312 lirayla şanlıurfa sıralandı.

Eylül 2010 sonu itibarıyla kredi borcu en fazla artan il Siirt oldu. ünceki yılın aynı döneminde, kişi başına 577 lira olan Siirt'in borcu yüzde 209,2 artarak bin 784'e yükseldi.

Borcu 2009 yılına oranla yüzde 24,9 artan Ankara ise 81 il arasında kredi borcu en az artan il oldu.

*-HAKKARİLİ EV, MUşLU ARABA ALDI-*

Tüketici kredilerini oluşturan konut, otomobil ve ihtiyaç kredilerinde yıllık artışta değişik iller liderlik koltuğuna oturdu.

Konut kredilerinde en fazla artış yüzde 391,4 ile Hakkari'de oldu. Eylül 2009 sonu itibarıyla 3 milyon 46 bin liralık konut kredisi kullanılan ilde, bir yıl sonra kredi tutarı 14 milyon 968'e yükseldi. Konut kredilerinde en çok artış olan diğer iller ise yüzde 234 ile Muş, yüzde 168,4 ile şırnak, yüzde 145,5 ile Bingöl oldu.

Otomobil kredisinde ise en fazla artış yüzde 511,8 ile Muş'ta görüldü. 846 bin liralık kredisi bulunan Muş, otomobil almak için bankalardan geçen yıl eylül ayı sonu itibarıyla 5 milyon 176 bin lira kredi kullandı. Hakkari'nin kullandığı taşıt kredisi yüzde 380,5 artarken, Bitlis'in artışı yüzde 141,4 oldu.

İhtiyaç kredilerindeki artışta lider il ise Aksaray. Eylül 2009'da 91 bin 814 liralık ihtiyaç kredisi kullanılan şehirde, bir yıl sonra bu rakam 157 bin 878 liraya yükseldi. Aksaray'ı yüzde 55,3'lük artışla Karaman takip etti.

*-'SICAK PARA KREDİ OLDU'-*

Açıklamada, görüşlerine yer verilen ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün, hisse senedi, iç borçlanma kağıtları, mevduat olarak Türkiye'de bulunan yabancı kaynaklı sıcak paranın Eylül 2010 itibarıyla 118 milyar dolara yükseldiğini, kredilerin kaynağının sıcak para olduğunu ifade etti.

Aygün, şunları kaydetti:

'Eylül 2010 itibarıyla sıcak para bir önceki yıla oranla yüzde 44 artmış. Bankacılık sistemine kar amacıyla giren bu sıcak para, kredilere kaynak olarak kullanılıyor. Yurt içi yerleşik kesimlerin mevduat miktarı ise Eylül 2009'da 474 milyar 262 milyon liradan 553 milyar 216 milyon liraya çıkarak yüzde 16,6 artmış. Türkiye'de kredilerin milli gelire oranı, AB ülkelerinden düşük seviyede. Bu oranın yükselmesinde yani kredilerin artmasında bir sakınca yok ancak dış borçla, yani her an çekip gidecek sıcak parayla değil mevduatla artması gerekiyor.'

Bankacılık sisteminde yaşanan gelişmelerin Türkiye'deki geleneksel aile ilişkilerinde de değişime yol açtığına dikkati çeken Aygün, 'Bankalar, ev, araba almak, geçimini sağlamak, çocuğunu okula göndermek, tatile gitmek, işini sürdürmek, yatırım yapmak isteyenler gibi talep eden kesimlere göre kredi seçeneklerini artırınca artık isteyen herkes yapmak istediği işi krediyle yapar hale geldi. Doğal olarak yeni durumda eş dosttan borç isteme dönemi de bitti' dedi.



01.01.2011 15:32 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*2,5 aylık Kübra bebek açlıktan öldü*

 

Evine ekmek götüremeyen işsiz baba, düzenli beslenemeyen anne ve 2.5 aylıkken ölen bebeğin doktor raporu: ülüm nedeni açlık.

Samsun’un Tekkeköy İlçesi’nde rahatsızlanarak hastaneye kaldırılan 2.5 aylık bebek hayatını kaybetti. Doktorlar bebeğin beslenme yetersizliğinden öldüğünü söyledi. Necla (25) ve Murat B. (26) çiftinin 2.5 aylık bebekleri Kübra rahatsızlandı ve önceki gün Kadın Doğum ve üocuk Hastalıkları Hastanesi’ne kaldırıldı. Sürekli ağlayan bebeği muayene eden doktorlar, yaptıkları tüm müdahaleye rağmen Kübra’yı kurtaramadı. 

*İş arıyordu*
Yapılan ilk belirlemelere göre bebeğin beslenme yetersizliğinden öldüğü tespit edildi. İşsiz baba Murat B. ile anne Necla B. gözyaşlarına boğuldu. Uzun zamandır iş arayan baba Murat B, “Kendimi suçlu hissediyorum, kızımı ben öldürmüşüm gibi geliyor bu acıya dayanacağımı sanmıyorum” dedi. Kübra B.’nin cenazesi otopsi yapılmak üzere Gazi Devlet Hastanesi morguna kaldırıldı. Burada yapılan otopside beslenme yetersizliğinden öldüğü belirlenen Kübra bebeğin ölüm nedeni Trabzon Adli Tıp Kurumu’nda yapılacak incelemenin ardından kesinleşecek. 


18/01/2011 - 19:04:23 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Alın size yoksulluk!* 



İktidara göre ülkede yoksul yok…

Yoksul yok ama Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu’nun (TüİK) dün açıkladığı resmi verilere göre…

* 2009 yılında, 70 milyon 542 olarak belirlenen nüfusun 61 milyonu “*bir* hafta” bile tatil yapamıyormuş!

* 57 milyon 470 bin kişi, yıpranmış ve eski mobilyalarını değiştiremiyormuş…

* 43 milyon 750 bin kişinin, zor günlerde kullanmak *için* bir kenara ayırabildiği üç beş kuruşluk “kefen parası” bile yokmuş…

* 42 milyon 300 bin kişi parasızlık nedeniyle “iki günde bir et, tavuk ya da balık içeren yemek” yiyemiyormuş!

* 30 milyon 730 bin kişi “*yeni* giysi” alamıyormuş…

* 29 milyon 540 bin kişinin konutunda çatılardan su akıyormuş, duvarlar nemliymiş, pencere çerçeveleri çürümüş durumdaymış…

* 26 milyon 460 bin kişi, “yeterince ısıtılamayan evlerde” yaşamak zorunda kalıyormuş!

***

İktidara göre ülkede yoksulluk yok…

Yoksulluk yok ama; nüfusun en çok kazanan yüzde 20‘siyle, en az kazanan yüzde 20‘si arasındaki gelir dağılımı eşitsizliği hızla büyüyor!

Yani; zenginler daha zengin, yoksullar daha yoksul oluyor, bu “yoksulu olmayan” ülkede!

Nüfusun en zengin yüzde 20’si toplam gelirden yüzde 47,6 pay alırken, en yoksul yüzde 20 sadece yüzde 5,6’yla idareye etmeye çalışıyor!

***

Yukarıdaki veriler CHP ya da MHP Araştırma Merkezi‘ne, sendikalara falan ait değil…

Ya da “sırf muhaliflik olsun” diye ben bir yerimden üretmedim!

Devletin resmi istatistik kurumunun Avrupa Birliği standartlarına göre yaptığı araştırmanın sonucu bu rakamlar!

Peki; bizi yönetenler bu rakamları gördükten sonra et yiyemeyenlerin, kefen parası bile olmayanların, tatile çıkamayanların bu kadar bol olduğu bu ülkede insanların gözüne bakıp hala “Yoksulluk yok” diyebilecekler mi?

***

Hiç kuşkunuz olmasın; diyecekler!

üünkü; evet, bizde “yoksulluk” var ama…

En büyük yoksulluk; “siyasi ahlak yoksulluğu!”


*Mustafa Mutlu /* VATAN GZT. / 1 Mart 2011

----------


## bozok

*10 kişiden 6’sı yoksul*


“Umudu solmuş nineye, 
Sütü kesilmiş anneye
Açlıktan ölen bebeğe
Ekmeği bölmek istedim.” 

Abdullah ORAL (SUü şiirinden) 

Geçekleri doğru okuyan gözlemciler, Tunus’ta başlayan ve Arap ülkelerini saran isyanlarının temel nedeninin, yoksulluk ve gelir dağılımındaki uçurum olduğu yorumunda birleştiler. Yaşananlara “petrogözle” bakan küreselciler, bu ülkelere Türkiye’yi model gösteriyor. Onlar için Türkiye’nin görünen yüzünü, İstanbul Menkul Değerler Borsası ve gökdelenleri sergiliyor. 

Geçen hafta, başta milli görüşün kurucusu Erbakan Hocanın ölümü ve gazetecilerin gözaltına alınışı gündemi öylesine doldurdu ki Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu'nun (TüİK) açıkladığı “Gelir Dağılımı Araştırması” sonuçları gölgede kaldı. Araştırmaya göre nüfusun en düşük gelir düzeyindeki ilk yüzde 20’sinin milli gelirden aldığı pay yüzde 6’ya düşmüş. En zenginlerin yer aldığı yüzde 20’nin aldığı pay ise yüzde 44. Yani en yoksul yüzde 20 ile en zengin yüzde 20 arasındaki gelir farkı, bir yıl önceye göre artarak 8.5 kata çıkmış. Yine TüİK’in verilerinden, nüfusun yüzde 17,1’i yoksulluk sınırının altında . Bu oran, bir yıl önce 16,7 idi. Araştırmaya göre, 10 kişiden 6’sı yoksulluk riski altında.

Araştırmanın yaşam koşullarını gösteren sonuçları da dikkat çekici; “Nüfusun 4’te 1’i kiracı. Halkın yüzde 42,2'sinin konutunda, ‘sızdıran çatı, nemli duvarlar, çürümüş pencere çerçevesi ve benzeri' sorunlar var. Yüzde 42,9'u korunaksızlığı yüzünden konutunu ısıtmada sorun yaşıyor. Yüzde 59,3'ü günlük ihtiyaç için aldığı borcu ödeyemez durumda. Yüzde 87,4'ü evden uzakta tatil yapamıyor. Yüzde 62,5'i beklenmedik harcamalarını karşılayamıyor. Yüzde 82,1'i yıpranmış ve eskimiş mobilyalarını yenileyemiyor. Yüzde 60,5'i iki günde bir et, tavuk ya da balık içeren yemek yiyemiyor. Yüzde 37,8'i evin ısınma ihtiyacını yeterince karşılayamıyor. Yüzde 43,9'u yeni giysi alamıyor.

Rastlantı ya, aynı hafta sonu Forbes dergisi, Türkiye’nin en zengin 100 kişisinin toplam servetinin 104 milyar dolara yükseldiğini açıkladı. 

Türkiye’nin Gayrisafi Milli Gelirinin (GSMH) 733 milyar dolar olduğu göz önüne alındığında, bu zenginliğin ne denli bir ayrıcalık olduğu görülür. Diğer yandan, GSMH’nın yüzde 80’inin, nüfusun yalnızca yüzde 7’sinin eline geçtiği biliniyor. Bir eğilim anketine verilen yanıtlarda, her gün 250 doları rahatlıkla harcayan ve 100 doları bahşiş diye veren genç iş adamlarımız var olduğu, adaletsiz gelir dağılımının, kırsal kesimde ve kentlerin çevre insanlarında, ciddi bir kin ve nefret duygusu yarattığı ortaya konuyor.

"Biri yer biri bakar, kıyamet ondan kopar", bütün dillerde var olan en eski atasözüdür. Dünyanın ve Türkiye’nin birincil sorunu, işte bu gelirin dağılımı ve paylaşımındaki tarihin en büyük uçurumunun ve haksızlığının yaşanıyor olmasıdır. Halkımız açısından 12 Haziran seçiminin gerçek gündemi de bu olmalıdır. Muhalefet, her hafta yeni bir soyut ve yapay olayla gündemi değiştirmek fırsatını kollayan iktidarı artan yoksulluğun ve gelir dağılımında derinleşen uçurumun hesabını vermeye zorlamalıdır. 


*Erol üEVİKüE /* VATAN GZT*.* / 07.03.2011

----------


## bozok

*OECD: Türkiye perişan*



*Ekonomik İşbirliği ve Kalkınma Teşkilatığndan zehir zemberek rapor çıktı: İşsizlik, yoksulluk ve gelir adaletsizliğinde de rekora koşuyorsunuz...*

*İşsizlik, yoksulluk ve gelir eşitsizliğinde başa oynuyor*

Hükümet, ğTürkiye yüzde 8.9ğluk büyümeyle AB rekoru kırdığ diye övünse de, OECD madalyonun öbür yüzünü ortaya çıkardı: İşsizlik, yoksulluk ve gelir adaletsizliğinde de liderliğe oynuyorsunuz.

Hükümet ğTürkiye 2010 yılında yüzde 8.9ğluk büyümeyle AB rekoru kırdığdiye övünürken, Ekonomik İşbirliği ve Kalkınma Teşkilatı (OECD) Türkiye ekonomisiyle ilgili hiç de iç açıcı olmayan madalyonun diğer yüzünü bir kez daha ortaya çıkardı. Raporda,Türkiyeğnin OECD ülkeleri arasında en düşük istihdam oranına sahip olduğu belirtilerek işsizlik, yoksulluk ve gelir adaletsizliğinde başa güreştiğine dikkat çekildi. OECDğnin ğBir Bakışta Toplumğ raporunda, 2009 yılı baz alındığında istihdam oranının ortalama yüzde 66,1 olduğu OECDğde Türkiyeğnin, yüzde 44,3 ile en düşük istihdam oranına sahip olduğu görülüyor. İstihdam oranında en yüksek oran ise yüzde 79,2 ile İsviçreğye ait. Türkiye, 2009 yılında yüzde 14,3 işsizlik oranı ile OECD ülkeleri arasında ikinci sırada yer alırken, İspanya yüzde 18,1 işsizlik oranıyla başı çekti. 

*Yoksul nüfus yüzde 17* 
Rapora göre, OECD bölgesinde ortalama yoksul nüfus oranı yüzde 11,1 iken, Türkiyeğde bu oran yüzde 17 oldu. Türkiyeğye oran olarak en yakın ülke yüzde 17,3 ile ABD olurken, bu alanda yüzde 21 ile Meksika ilk sırada yer aldı. Yoksulluk oranı en düşük ülkeler ise yüzde 5,4 ile üek Cumhuriyeti, yüzde 6,1 ile Danimarka ve yüzde 6,4 ile Macaristan oldu.Türklerin yüzde 49ğu mevcut gelirleriyle geçinmenin ğzorğ ya da ğçok zorğ olduğunu ifade ettiler. Mevcut gelirleriyle geçinmenin zor ya da çok zor olduğunu düşünenlerde ilk sırada yüzde 73 ile Macaristan bulunurken, bu ülkeyi yüzde 63 ile Yunanistan takip etti. Türkiye ise Yunanistanğdan sonra geldi. 

*Gelir adaletsizliğinde ilk üçte* 
En yüksek gelir eşitsizliğine sahip ülkeler şili, Meksika ve Türkiye olarak sıralandı. Gelir eşitsizliğinin ölçümünde kullanılan Gini Katsayısığna göre, şiliğde katsayı 0,50, Meksikağda 0,48 ve Türkiyeğde 0,41 olarak hesap edildi. Gini katsayısının ortalama 0,31 olduğu OECD bölgesinde gelir eşitsizliğinin en düşük olduğu ülkelerin ise 0,24 ile Slovenya, 0,25 ile Slovakya Cumhuriyeti ve Danimarka olduğu görüldü. Gini katsayısının büyük olması gelir dağılımının bozuk, küçük olması gelir dağılımının bozuluyor. Raporda, Türkiyeğnin 2007 yılında zorunlu eğitimde her yıl çocuk başına eğitim harcaması 1246 dolar olduğu ifade edildi. Türkiyeğnin ardından Meksika 2 bin 339 dolar ve şili 2 bin 682 dolar harcama yaptı. Zorunlu eğitimde her yıl çocuk başına eğitim harcamasında OECD ortalaması 8 bin 70 dolar.

*Yolsuzluk endeksinde 11. sıradayız*
Rapora göre, yolsuzluk endeksinde Türkiye 69 ile 11ğinci sırada yer aldı. OECD bölgesinde ortalamanın 56 olduğu yolsuzluk endeksinde Yunanistan 89 ile ilk sıraya yerleşti. İsrailğde bu rakam 86 ve Portekizğde 84 oldu. Endeks değerlerinin en düşük olduğu ülkelerin Kuzey Avrupa ülkeleri olduğu görüldü. Danimarkağda bu değer 15, Finlandiyağda 17 ve İsveçğte 20 olarak kayıtlara geçti. Ulusal kurumlara güven endeksinde ortalama değerin 56 olduğu OECDğde Türkiye 57 ile ortalamanın hemen üzerinde yer aldı. Ulusal kurumlara güvende en düşük değerlerin 40 ile Macaristan, 41 ile Güney Kore ve 42 ile Estonyağya ait olduğu belirlendi. Bu alanda en yüksek değerlere sahip ülkeler ise 82 ile Finlandiya, 75 ile Danimarka ve 73 ile Lüksemburg olarak sıralandı.
Bedava çalışmada da rekora koşuyoruz

Raporda, ğücretsiz çalışmağ, aile üyelerinin piyasada satılmayan mal ve hizmetler ürünü olarak açıklandı. ücretsiz çalışmaya örnek olarak yemek pişirme, bahçe işleri, bakım, alışveriş ve ev temizliği gibi aile içindeki tüketim gösterildi.Türkiye ücretli ve ücretsiz çalışmada günde 8 saat 9 dakika ile değerlendirmeye alınan 29 ülke arasında 12ğinci sırada yer aldı. ücretsiz çalışmaya günde harcanan zaman açısından Meksika 4 saat 13 dakika ile ilk sırada yer alırken, Meksikağyı 4 saat 7 dakika ile Türkiye ve 4 saat 3 dakika ile Avustralya izledi. Yemek hazırlamaya 30 dakika ile en az zaman harcayanlar Amerikalılar, 74 dakika ile en fazla zaman harcayanlar Türkler oldu. Türkiyeğde ortalama yaşam süresi 2008 yılında OECD bölgesinde en alt sırada yer aldı. Ortalama yaşam süresinin 79,3 yıl olduğu OECD bölgesinde Türkiye 73,6 yıl oldu.


14/04/2011 - 21:58:04 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*2 milyon 100 bin kişi, icraya düştü*



TüDEF, kredi kartı batağını açıkladı: Kart ve tüketici kredisi borcu 185 milyar lirayı aştı. 2.1 milyon kişi icralık oldu.

*TüDEF: 2.1*
*milyon kişi*
*icralık oldu*
Tüketici Dernekleri Federasyonu (TüDEF) Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Ali üetin, 2011 Mart sonu itibariyle kredi kartı ve tüketici kredisi nedeniyle icraya düşen tüketici sayısının 2 milyon 100 bin 658 kişi olduğunu açıkladı. üetin, “Merkez Bankası verileri AKP’nin ’zenginleştik’ söylemlerine rağmen zenginleşen kesimin tüketiciler olmadığını ortaya koyuyor. Vatandaş; iktidar ve yandaşları karun kadar zenginleşirken 2 kilo mercimek, 2 torba kömür ile ’sadaka ekonomisi’ yapanları, doğmamış çocukları bile binlerce dolar borçlandıranları iyi tanımalı, seçimleri iyi değerlendirmelidir” dedi. üetin, kredi kartı ve tüketici kredisi tutarının ise 185,4 milyara ulaştığını sözlerine ekledi.


07/05/2011 - 21:19:09 */ YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*REKOR!*

 
Bir ülkenin bütün gelir giderlerini, ihracatını-ithalatını, hizmet alımlarını-hizmet satımlarını, dış yatırım gelirlerini-dış yatırım giderlerini ve karşılıksız olarak elde edilen dış gelirleri-karşılıksız olarak yapılan dış giderleri toplayın; buna cari işlemler dengesi deniliyor...
Bir ülkenin tüm bu işlemlerden elde ettiği gelirlerin, giderlerden daha az olmasının adı ise cari işlemler açığı...
Dün açıklanan verilere göre, mart ayında bir cumhuriyet tarihi rekoru kırmışız:
Türkiye’nin aylık bazda en fazla cari işlemler açığı rekoru...
8,2 milyar dolar beklenen açık; tam 9,8 milyar dolara çıkmış...

***
Bunun sorumlusunu mu arıyorsunuz?
Kim olacak canım; ya Ergenekon’dur ya CHP ya da MHP!

*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 11 Mayıs 2011

----------


## bozok

*Günde 280 milyon dolarlık açık*


ğBUNA can mı dayanır?ğ diye bir söz var ya aynen öyle...

Ekonomi sayfasında ayrıntılarını bulabileceğiniz gibi, 2011ğin ilk dört ayında dış ticaret açığımız yani ithalatımızla ihracatımız arasındaki farkın tutarı 33 milyar 670 milyon dolara ulaşmış. Başka bir anlatımla Türkiye, ihraç ettiği mallardan sağladığı dolarların üzerine, 33 milyar 670 milyon lira daha ekleyerek, yurt dışından ithalat yapmış. 

Ciddi bir önlem alınmadığı takdirde, yıl sonundaki açık tutarı bu gidişle 100 milyar doları aşacak gibi...

GüNDE 280 SAATTE 11.7 MİLYON

Basit bir hesap yapıyoruz. Ortalama olarak;

Günde: 280 milyon 583 bin dolar,

Saatte: 11 milyon 691 bin dolar,

Dakikada: 195 bin dolar,

Saniyede: 3 bin 250 dolar dış ticaret açığı veriyoruz.

Başlıkta da belirttiğimiz gibi buna can mı dayanır?

KDVğDEN BELLİYDİ

18 Mayıs tarihli yazımızda ğEn üok Artan Vergi Geliri Hangisi?ğ başlığı altında, geçen yılın Nisan ayına göre 2011ğin Nisan ayında en çok artan vergi gelirinin hangisi olduğunu sormuştuk.

Ardından da ğİthalde Alınan KDVğ olduğunu bunun da tüm zamanların rekoru olduğunu açıklamıştık.

Yüzde 49ğluk KDV artışı, vergi gelirleri yönünden olumlu dedikten sonra; olayın bir de ğdış ticaret açığığ ve ğcari açıkğ boyutu var ki işte o felaket, demiştik.

üzetle, sonuçlar sürpriz değildi. Nisan ayında İthalde Alınan KDV geliri, yüzde 49 artınca, Perşembenin gelişi de üarşambadan belli olmuştu. 

Dün açıklanan verilere göre;

- 2010 yılı Nisan ayına göre, 2011 Nisan ayı ithalatı yüzde 40.2, bu yılın ve geçen yılın ilk dört ayına göre de yüzde 44.1 oranında artmış. 

- 2010ğun Nisan ayına göre, 2011 yılı Nisan ayında dış ticaret açığı yüzde 63.4 oranında artmış!

CARİ AüIK DA REKORA DOğRU

Bu ayın ortalarına doğru Nisan ayı cari açığı (döviz açığı) belli olacak.

Dış ticaret açığına ve yabancı yatırımcıların kar transferlerine baktığımızda, Nisan 2011 cari açığının da rekor düzeyde olacağı şimdiden belli.

2010 yılının tamamında sağlanan turizm geliri 20 milyar dolardı. 2011 yılının ilk üç ayında 22 milyar dolar olan cari açık, bir tam yıllık turizm gelirini aşmıştı.

Bu gidişle, gerek dış ticaret açığı gerekse cari açık tutarı 2011 sonunda, Cumhuriyet tarihinin en yüksek açıkları olacak. Cari açığın yani Türkiyeğden çıkan döviz ile Türkiyeğye gelen dövizin arasındaki fark olan açığın, yılsonunda 70 milyar dolar civarında olması halinde, açığın milli gelire oranı yüzde 7 ya da 8 gibi tehlikeli bir sınıra gelecek.

Doğrudan yabancı sermaye girişindeki gerilemeye de baktığımızda, sıcak (emanet) para ve ağırlıklı olarak özel sektör dış borçlanmasına dayalı bir finansman politikası kaçınılmaz gözüküyor.

Hem cari açığın tırmanışı hem de açığın finansman kalitesinin bozulması nedeniyle, ülkemiz iki ayrı riskle karşı karşıya.


*şükrü KIZILOT* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 1 Haziran 2011

----------


## bozok

*İcra’atın içinden*



*Manşetler fotokopi gibi…*

*Sıkıldım.*
*İlanları okudum.*

Ankara İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
*“Borçluya ait apartman…”*

*Eyüp İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:*
*“74 dükkanlı işhanı…”*

*Kocaeli İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:*
*“Fındık bahçesi…”*

*Balıkesir İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:*
*“Zeytinyağı üretim tesisi…”*

Tuzla İcra’dan gemi var.

Amasya İcra’dan minibüs.

Antalya İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“Hacizli bulunan sera…”

Denizli İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“Diş hekimi muayenehanesi…”

Mersin İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“Pansiyona müsait müstakil…”

Sinop İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“Denize sıfır…”

Aydın İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“İncir ağaçlı tarım arazisi…”

Diyarbakır İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“Susuz tarla…”

Adana İcra’dan beygir var.
İzmir İcra’dan tavuk.
Mudanya İcra’dan inek.
Milas İcra’dan levrek.

*Genelev var…*

Kayseri İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“Sanayi sitesindeki…”

Burdur İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“Pazaryeri alanındaki…”

Bodrum İcra Müdürlüğü’nden:
“Bahçeli dubleks…”

Ekonomi sayfalarına geçtim sonra… Devlet Bakanımız Hayati Yazıcı, mağaza açılışı yapmış, “Tasfiye” İşletmeleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne ait mağaza… 20 liralık fincan takımını 5 liraya sattıklarını görünce fena sinirlenmiş haliyle, “siz
bu kafayla bizi batırırsınız” demiş.

Gazeteler bitince, televizyonu
açtım, spiker anlatıyor: *“Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu verilerine*
*göre, Türkiye ekonomisi* 
*dünyanın en hızlı büyüyen ekonomisi oldu sayın seyirciler…”*


*Yılmaz üZDİL* / Hürriyet Gzt. / 1 Temmuz 2011

----------


## bozok

*Meclis'e hazin başvuru!*



*Milletvekillerine, şoför ya da hizmetli olarak çalışmaları amacıyla bakın kimler başvurdu?*

Milletvekillerine, şoför ya da hizmetli olarak çalışmaları amacıyla 3. personel verilmesi kararının ardından, aralarında doktora yapmış ya da iki üniversite bitirmiş çok sayıda işsiz genç, TBMMğye başvurdu.

Milletvekillerine, şoför ya da hizmetli olarak çalışmaları amacıyla ğğüçüncü personel verilmesiğğ kararının ardından, aralarında doktora yapmış, ya da iki üniversite bitirmiş çok sayıda işsiz genç, TBMMğye başvurdu.

İşsizlikten bunalan eğitimli gençler, milletvekillerine özgeçmişlerini göndererek, başvurularının kabulü durumunda ğğşoför olarak dahiğğ hizmet verebileceklerini belirttiler. TBMMğdeki milletvekillerinin halen bir sekreter ve bir danışmanı bulunuyor. Meclis Başkanlık Divanı, parlamenterlere 3. personel verilmesini kararlaştırmış, bu personelin, şoför, hizmetli ya da ikinci danışman olarak çalıştırılması kararını, milletvekillerine bırakmıştı.

2.200 LİRA MAAş

Bu karardan sonra özellikle yeni seçilen milletvekillerine çok sayıda başvuru oldu. Başvurular arasında doktora yapmış, iki üniversite bitirmiş, 2 ya da 3 yabancı dil bilen işsiz gençler de bulunuyor. üzgeçmişlerinde niteliklerini yazan ve göreve talip olan gençler, ğğ3. personel olarakğğ milletvekillerine şoförlük de yapabileceklerini belirttiler.

Milletvekilleri ile çalışacak olan 3. personele, üniversite mezunu ise 2 bin 200 lira, lise mezunuysa da bin 800 lira aylık ücret ödenecek. Bu personelin çalışacağı milletvekilinin akrabası olmaması ve sabıkasız bulunması da gerekiyor.

Bu arada bazı milletvekillerinin aralarından anlaşıp 3. personel için ğğAkraba takası yaptıklarığğ öğrenildi. Buna göre milletvekili yakın akrabası olan kişiyi başka bir milletvekiline gönderiyor. O milletvekili de kendi akrabasını diğer milletvekilinin yanına vererek, ğğAkraba olmamağğ şartını aşıyor. (Gazeteport) 


26.09.2011 11:09 / *VATAN


*

----------

